# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ճի՞շտ է արդյոք հրաժարվել արատներով ծնված երեխայից

## laro

Մեր խմբում էսպիսի  թեմա բացվեց: Ոմանք պնդեցին, որ կհրաժարվերն ֆիզիկական կամ մտավոր արատով ծնված երեխայից. դա համարեցին անիմաստ տանջանք և՛ծնողի, և՛ երեխայի համար, իսկ ծնողի կողմից երեխային պահելը համարեցին եսասիրություն, որովհետև մեկ ա էդ ծնողը քիչ թե շատ ապրում ա, տանջվողը երեխան ա, անկախ նրանից ինքը գոնե իր տանջանքը գիտակցում ա, թե չէ:  Այսինքն էդ մարդիկ պատրաստ են իրեն հիվանդ երեխային կա՛մ սպանել, կա՛մ հանձնել նման երեխաների համար նախատեսված վայր:Մնացած մասը պնդեց, որ ամեն դեպքում ծնողն իրավունք չունի որոշել արատներով երեխան ապրելու ա, թե չէ, ինքն իրավունք չունի սպանելու թե՛ հղիության ընթացքում, թե՛ ծնվելուց հետո: 
Հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել նաև ակումբցիների կարծիքը: Էս պահին ես գտնում եմ, որ  ես իմ երեխային չէի թողնի, ինքն իմն ա, անկախ ամեն ինչից:

----------

Alphaone (08.10.2014), Cassiopeia (03.10.2014), GriFFin (03.10.2014), Lusntag Lusine (05.10.2014), Աթեիստ (03.10.2014), Լեդի Վարդ (03.10.2014), Մ Մ (07.10.2014), Մինա (08.10.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014), Ուլուանա (03.10.2014)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Ես երկու կարծիք ունեմ: Եթե նայեմ ծնողի աչքերով, ապա երբեք չեմ թիողնի իմ երեխային, իսկ եթե նայեմ երեխայի աչքերով ,ապա հաստատ դժվար կլինի ինձ համար հարմարվել  միջավայրի բացասական հայացքներին ու արտահայտություններին ի վերջո ոչ բոլորն են հարգում այդպիսի երեխաներին:Դժվար հարց ա ,ծնողը չի ցանկանա կորցնել երեխային, բայց երեխան .....

----------


## laro

> Ես երկու կարծիք ունեմ: Եթե նայեմ ծնողի աչքերով, ապա երբեք չեմ թիողնի իմ երեխային, իսկ եթե նայեմ երեխայի աչքերով ,ապա հաստատ դժվար կլինի ինձ համար հարմարվել  միջավայրի բացասական հայացքներին ու արտահայտություններին ի վերջո ոչ բոլորն են հարգում այդպիսի երեխաներին:Դժվար հարց ա ,ծնողը չի ցանկանա կորցնել երեխային, բայց երեխան .....


Եթե ես ֆիզիկական արատներ ունենայի ես թքած կունենայի էդ միջավայրի վրա: Ճիշտ ա ես հիմա դա հեշտ ու հանգիստ ասում եմ, հասկանում եմ, թե ինչքան բարդ ա:Ես կաշխատեի մաքսիմալ իմ կյանքից հաճույք ստանալ, ոչ թե կմտածեի, որ իմ ծնողներն ինձ իզուր են պահել: Բայց ես սա միանշանակ չեմ ասում, ոչ մեկ մինչև նման իրավիճակում չլինի, չի կարա հստակ ասի, թե ինչ կանի:
 Իսկ այ մտավոր արատների առումով ես ինքս չեմ կողմնովոշվում. ախր իրենք չեն էլ հասկանում, որ ապրում են, ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չեն հասկանում...բայց ես դեմ եմ սպանելուն: էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ անել:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Մինա (08.10.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Միանշանակ չի կարելի ասել, թե ոնց կվարվես, մինչև նման խնդրի հետ չառընչվես։ Բայց մի բան հաստատ ա, երբ երեխուդ առաջին անգամ գրկում ես, ուզում ես նրան պաշտպանել ամեն ինչից ու էդ պահին էական չի, թե երեխեն ինչ խնդիրներ ունի։

----------

boooooooom (05.10.2014), GriFFin (03.10.2014), laro (03.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Լեդի Վարդ (03.10.2014), Մուշու (05.10.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014), Ուլուանա (03.10.2014), Վոլտերա (03.10.2014)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> Եթե ես ֆիզիկական արատներ ունենայի ես թքած կունենայի էդ միջավայրի վրա: Ճիշտ ա ես հիմա դա հեշտ ու հանգիստ ասում եմ, հասկանում եմ, թե ինչքան բարդ ա:Ես կաշխատեի մաքսիմալ իմ կյանքից հաճույք ստանալ, ոչ թե կմտածեի, որ իմ ծնողներն ինձ իզուր են պահել: Բայց ես սա միանշանակ չեմ ասում, ոչ մեկ մինչև նման իրավիճակում չլինի, չի կարա հստակ ասի, թե ինչ կանի:
>  Իսկ այ մտավոր արատների առումով ես ինքս չեմ կողմնովոշվում. ախր իրենք չեն էլ հասկանում, որ ապրում են, ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չեն հասկանում...բայց ես դեմ եմ սպանելուն: էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ անել:


Մտավոր արատների դեպքում, ինձ թվում ա պետք ա արդեն մտածել ծնողի մասին, հաստատ ոչ մեկը չի կարա մեղադրի իրա երեխուն սպանելու կամ էլ պահելու համար: Եթե երեխեն չի հասկանում ոչինչ ուրեմն էդ դեպքում...  Ախր դժվար ա ինչ որ կոնկրետ բան ասել,ծնողն ավելի շատ ա տանջվում : Օրինակ ես չգիտեմ ոնց կանեի ...

----------


## GriFFin

Դուք ֆիզիկական արատ ասելով ի՞նչ ինկատի ունեք: Ասենք գիրությունը ֆիզիկական արատ ա կամ մեկ երիկամ ունենալը, դաունի համախտանիշով երեխան, դիաբետով հիվանդը, լեյկեմիայովը, առանց ձեռքինը: Կբացատրե՞ք: Ինչ էական է երեխան կծնվի խնդիրներով թե՞ ժամանակի ընթացքում կունենա: Ամեն խնդիրը իրա լուծումը ունի: Երեխայից պարզապես հրաժարվելը եդ լուծում չի, էդ պատասխանատվությունից խուսափել ա: Հիմա ի՞նչ երեխեն գրիպ հիվանդացավ պիտի վազելով տանես մանկատուն կամ վթարի ենթարկվեց ու վերջույթներից զրկվեց, պիտի իրանից հրաժարվե՞ս: Հիմարություն: Եթե դու որոշել ես ծնող լինես, բարի եղիր ու կատարիր քո պարտականությունը` սիրի քո բալիկին, պաշտպանի ու ամենինչ արա իրա համար: Չես կարա՞: Մի եղի ծնող: Երեխա ունենալը եդ խաղ ու պար չի: Էն որ կարծրատիպ կա՞ է, որ դաունով երեխուն պահելը ավելի դժվար ա: Ո՞վ ասեց: Պարզապես ուրիշ մոտեցում ա պետք ցույց տալ: Ոնց կուզենայի "երեխեքից հրաժարվողները" մի օր գային մանկական էնդոկիրնոլոգիայի բաժանմունք ու տեսնեին, թե ոնց են իրանց պահում սիրող ծնողները: Թող լսեն իրանց պատմությունները, որ հասկանան:

----------

Apsara (13.02.2015), Aurora (05.10.2014), boooooooom (05.10.2014), Cassiopeia (03.10.2014), laro (03.10.2014), Ruby Rue (04.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Արէա (03.10.2014), Լեդի Վարդ (03.10.2014), Մինա (08.10.2014), Նաիրուհի (04.10.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014), Ուլուանա (03.10.2014), Ռուֆուս (03.10.2014), Վիշապ (03.10.2014), Տրիբուն (03.10.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դե քանի սենց հումանիստներ են հավաքված ես էլ իմ կարծիքը գրեմ։

Կան հիվանդություններ, որոնց ախտորոշման դեպքում ցուցված ա հղիության ընդհատում։ Օրինակ անէնցեֆալիային։ Նման ախտորոշմամբ ծնված մի երեխա ապրել ա 2 տարուց ավել։ Բայց սովորաբար մահանում են շաբաթվա ընթացքում։

Այսինքն բժշկությունը խորհուրդ ա տալիս մինչև ծնվելն արդեն իսկ հրաժարվել նման պտղից։ Նորմալ ա, որ եթե նախօրոք չեմ ախտորոշել, ծնվելուց հետո ծնողները հրաժարվեն։ Ավելի հեշտ ա հենց սկզբից հրաժարվել, քան մի շաբաթ պահել, կապնվել հետը, ու հետո թաղել։

Մնում ա որոշել, թե որ ժամկետն ա էն ընդունելի (приемлимый) կյանքի տևողությունը, որի ակնկալիքով իմաստ ունի մեծացնել երեխային։ Ես դեռ էնքան չեմ մտածել էս հարցի շուրջ, որ ասեմ իմ համար ընդունելի ժամկետը, բայց օրինակ մինչև 5 տարին իմ համար անընդունելի ա. ես ամենայն հավանականությամբ կհրաժարվեի։

Այլ հիվանդություն։



> Большинство младенцев со *spina bifida* выживает, но многие из выживших – инвалиды. Возможен паралич, гидроцефалия, нарушение способности к обучению. Не подлежит сомнению, что у детей с ДНТ страдает качество жизни.


*Աղբյուր*

----------

GriFFin (03.10.2014), Nihil (07.10.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Դե քանի սենց հումանիստներ են հավաքված ես էլ իմ կարծիքը գրեմ։
> 
> Կան հիվանդություններ, որոնց ախտորոշման դեպքում ցուցված ա հղիության ընդհատում։ Օրինակ անէնցեֆալիային։ Նման ախտորոշմամբ ծնված մի երեխա ապրել ա 2 տարուց ավել։ Բայց սովորաբար մահանում են շաբաթվա ընթացքում։
> 
> Այսինքն բժշկությունը խորհուրդ ա տալիս մինչև ծնվելն արդեն իսկ հրաժարվել նման պտղից։ Նորմալ ա, որ եթե նախօրոք չեմ ախտորոշել, ծնվելուց հետո ծնողները հրաժարվեն։ Ավելի հեշտ ա հենց սկզբից հրաժարվել, քան մի շաբաթ պահել, կապնվել հետը, ու հետո թաղել։
> 
> Մնում ա որոշել, թե որ ժամկետն ա էն ընդունելի (приемлимый) կյանքի տևողությունը, որի ակնկալիքով իմաստ ունի մեծացնել երեխային։ Ես դեռ էնքան չեմ մտածել էս հարցի շուրջ, որ ասեմ իմ համար ընդունելի ժամկետը, բայց օրինակ մինչև 5 տարին իմ համար անընդունելի ա. ես ամենայն հավանականությամբ կհրաժարվեի։
> 
> Այլ հիվանդություն։
> ...


Աթեիստ, հարցը հումանիզմի մեջ չի: Հարցը հետևալն ա, ի՞նչ ենք ընկալում մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական խնդիրներ ասելով: Անէնցեֆալիան հազվադեպ հանդիպող բան ա ու կլինիկայում նորմալ-առոջ զույգի մոտ անէնցեֆալ բալիկ չի լինում: Բնական ա, որ ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի ուրիշին ստիպել, որ ունենա խնդիրներով երեխա, բայց ինչքանով են եդ մարդիկ հասկանում, որ խնդիրները հետո էլ կարող են առաջանալ: Սենց օրինակ: Ամենինչը նորմալ ա, ոչ մտավոր խնդիրներ կան, ոչ ֆիզիկական, մեկել բացս  ու երեխու մոտ սեռային կողմնորոշման խախտում ա առաջանում (Расстройство половой идентификации в детском возрасте): Հիմա ի՞նչ: Դնես հրաժաչվես էդ բալիկից, բռախես մանկատուն ու գնաս նորերին ունենաս հուսալով, որ մնացածի մոտ խնդիրներ չեն լինի՞: Տենց չի էլի ճիշտը:

----------

Apsara (13.02.2015), Aurora (05.10.2014), Աթեիստ (03.10.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կոնկրետ գրել եմ խնդիրների օրինակներ, որոնց դեպքում ես կհրաժարվեի։ Կոնկրետ իմ համար որոշիչ ա երեխայի կյանքի տևողությունն ու որակը։

Ծանոթ մի ընտանիք կա, երեխան արդեն 6 ամսեկան էր, որ պարզեցին, որ ինչ որ գենետիկ հիվանդություն ունի (հիմա անունը չեմ հիշում), որի դեպքում ամենաշատն ապրում են մի 25 տարի, էն էլ մտավոր խիստ թերզարգացած։ Ասում են սովորաբար էդ հիվանդությունը ախտորոշվում ա հղիության ընթացքում, բայց էս դեպքում ահագին ուշ են իմացել, ու ասում են, որ եթե նախօրոք իմանային, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կհարաժարվեին, հիմա արդեն կապվել են երեխայի հետ։
Որ ախտորոշումն իմացել էին, ահավոր ծանր էին տանում, հայրն ասում էր, լավ կլինի երեխեն հենց էսօր քնի ու էլ չարթնանա։
Ծանր դեպք ա, արդեն հետը կապվելուց հետո հրաժարվելը ահավոր դժվար կլնի, բայց եթե հենց սկզբից իմանաս, կարծում եմ ավելի թեթև կտանես։

----------


## Ruby Rue

Լիզան շատ լավ ա ասել. ի՞նչ բան ա արատ, կամ ընդհանրապես ադեկվատ ա մարդուն ասել մտավոր կամ ֆիզիկիական արատավոր։

Իհարկե, լիքը դժվարություններ կարան ծագեն, երբ երեխան ծնվի մտավոր կամ ֆիզիկական խնդիրներով, բայց երբ մարդը որոշել ա ծնող դառնա, էդ խնդիրները չեն որ պիտի հետ պահեն։ Ընդհակառակը, էդ ժամանակ երեխան ավելի շատ խնամքի ու հոգատարության կարիք ա ունենում։ 
Հատուկ հաստատություններ տանելու միտքը, ամեն դեպքում, Հայաստանում, սարսափների սարսափն ա, որովհետև էդ մանկատներում անտանելի պայմաններ են, չեմ ուզում պատկերացնել, որ որևէ մեկը իր երեխային էնտեղ կթողներ։ Ասում են` նույնիսկ մի քիչ քայլել կարող երեխեքը սկսում են էլ չքայլել, բույսի պես են իրենց հետ վարվում։ Կամ հատուկ դպրոցների մանկավարժները իրար մեջ աշակերտներին անվանում են` էդ տհասները։

Լիքը ծնողներ գիտեմ, ովքեր էնպիսի խնամք են հատկացնում իրենց ֆիզիկական կամ/և մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաներին, որ շատ երեխաների ծնողներ օրինակ պիտի վերցնեն։ Ընկերներիցս մեկը, ով էլի մանկական ուղեղային կաթված ունի, քայլելու դժվարություն ունի, մի փոքր էլ խոսքի, ու իր մայրը հետագայում ՀԿ էր բացել, որ օգնեն հաշմանդամ երեխաներին, հիմա էլ էդ ՀԿ–ի նախագահն էդ տղան է։ Հիմա եթե իր մայրը հրաժարվեր իրենից, ինքը չէր լինի ու իր պես էլի շատերը... Հաշմանդամ մարդն էլ կարա իր կյանքում շատ բաների հասնի, ու նույնքան ապրելու իրավունք ունի ինչ առողջ երեխան։
Հա, խնամքը դժվար ա, բայց էդ դժվարության համար հե չե՞ս բռնի ու հրաժարվի քո երեխայից, ում ամենաշատն ես պետք։ 

Ամեն դեպքում, ես ոչ ոքի չեմ կարա քննադատեմ կամ մեղադրեմ, բայց երբ որ իմ վրա եմ ամեն ինչ պատկերացնում, հստակ զգում եմ, որ իմ երեխայից ոչ մի դեպքում չէի հրաժարվի։

----------

Alphaone (08.10.2014), Apsara (13.02.2015), Aurora (05.10.2014), boooooooom (05.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014), Ուլուանա (04.10.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լավ, կոնկրետ հարց եմ տալիս։
Իմացել եք, որ 5 րոպե առաջ ծնված երեխան մտավոր հետամնաց ա լինելու, մահանալու ա 10 տարին չլրացած ու էդքանն էլ անցկացնելու ա ցավերի մեջ։ Ձեր քայլերը։

----------


## Վիշապ

1. Բժիշկները միշտ չի որ ճշգրիտ կանխատեսումներ են անում, ու պատահում է, սխալվում են։
2. Արդյո՞ք ավելի թեթև է արատավոր երեխայից հրաժարվելը, քան նրան պահելը։ 
    Այդ դեպքում գնդակահարեք ձեր բոլոր հարազատներին, որոնք ինչ–որ խնդիրներ են ստեղծում ձեզ համար։ Կարելի է անցնել հարևաններին ևս։ 
3. Հայտնի հանճարներ կան, որոնք արատավոր են ծնվել, կամ դարձել, ու որոնք ահագին օգուտ են տվել «անարատներիս»։  
4. Եթե արատավոր երեխան հանճար դառնալու քիչ շանսեր ունի, ապա միևնույն է, նա պակաս իրավուքներ չունի, քան թե լիքը առողջ ձրիակերներ, որոնք աննպատակ քարշ են տալիս իրենց կյանքը այլոց հաշվին։ 
5. Եթե կարելի է արատավոր երեխայից հրաժարվել, ուրեմն պետք է որ կարելի լինի հրաժարվել նաև առողջ երեխայից, որը ի հակառակ ձեր ցանկության հակառակ սեռի է ծնվել կամ ուզում է ծնվել։
6. Շատ արատավոր երեխաներ կարող են երջանիկ զգալ նաև իրենց արատների հետ միասին, մի չափեք նրանց երջանկությունը ձեր սանդղակով ու մի որոշեք նրանց փոխարեն սպանվել։ 
7. և այլն։ 

Հիմա հարց, ինչու՞ է պետք նախօրոք սպանել արատավոր երեխաներին։ Նույնիսկ եթե օրինակ մեկ շաբաթից մեռնելու է ըստ բժիշկների։ 
Մի՞թե սպանված երեխան ավելի թեթև դեպք է իր մահով մահացած երեխայից։

----------

Alphaone (08.10.2014), Apsara (13.02.2015), Aurora (05.10.2014), boooooooom (05.10.2014), GriFFin (04.10.2014), laro (04.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Նարե (21.02.2015), Նիկեա (05.10.2014), Ուլուանա (04.10.2014), Ռուֆուս (04.10.2014), Տրիբուն (04.10.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լավ, կոնկրետ հարց եմ տալիս։
> Իմացել եք, որ 5 րոպե առաջ ծնված երեխան մտավոր հետամնաց ա լինելու, մահանալու ա 10 տարին չլրացած ու էդքանն էլ անցկացնելու ա ցավերի մեջ։ Ձեր քայլերը։


Բժիշկ, ցավազրկող է՞լ չեք տալու խեղճ երեխային։  :Xeloq:

----------


## Rhayader

Ես իմ կարծիքը գրեմ: Հարցը երբեք չունի միանշանակ պատասխան, փորձենք ընդհանուր դեպքեր առաջ քաշել.

ծայրահեղ ծանր դեպքեր, երբ հղիության ընդհատումը կամ էֆտանազիան ավելի նախընտրելի տարբերակ են. սա վերաբերում է այն դեպքերին, երբ երեխան կենսունակ չի ու մահը մաքսիմում 2 տարվա խնդիր էծանր դեպքեր, երբ երեխան կենսունակ է, բայց հատուկ խնամքի կարիք ունի, որն, ընդհանուր դեպքում, ծնողները չեն կարող տրամադրել. երեխան բավականաչափ լիարժեք է, որպեսզի էֆտանազիան դիտարկվի որպես սպանություն: Ցանկալի տարբերակ՝ հատուկ խնամք հատուկ հաստատություններումծանր դեպքեր, երբ երեխան կենսունակ է ու ծնողները կարող են ապահովել երեխային անհրաժեշտ խնամքը. այս դեպքում ծնողները պարտավոր են երեխային ընդունել ու ապահովել այդ խնամքը, հակառակ դեպքում իրենք պարզապես ծնող լինելու իրավունք չունենմիջին դեպքեր, երբ երեխան կայուն խնդիր ունի, որը հեշտ լուծման ենթակա չի/մշտական բնույթ է կրում: Նախորդ տարբերակի լուծումըթեթև դեպքեր, երբ խնդիրը շտկելի է բժշկական միջամտության միջոցով: Նախորդ տարբերակի լուծումը


Վերջին երեք դեպքերում, իմ կարծիքով, ծնողը պարտավոր է ընդունել ու մեծացնել իր երեխային մի քանի պատճառներով: Առաջինը՝ երեխան ապրանք չի, որ դեֆեկտների պատճառով իրենից հրաժարվես: Երկրորդը՝ չկա ոչ մի ռացիոնալ պատճառ նման երեխային մասին հոգ չտանելու համար:

Բայց ծնողների որոշ մասը, ցավոք, գեղեցիկ ու առողջ տիկնիկ են ցանկանում, ոչ թե կենդանի մարդ-երեխա:

----------

Alphaone (08.10.2014), boooooooom (05.10.2014), Cassiopeia (04.10.2014), GriFFin (04.10.2014), laro (04.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Աթեիստ (04.10.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դուք ֆիզիկական արատ ասելով ի՞նչ ինկատի ունեք: Ասենք գիրությունը ֆիզիկական արատ ա կամ մեկ երիկամ ունենալը, դաունի համախտանիշով երեխան, դիաբետով հիվանդը, լեյկեմիայովը, առանց ձեռքինը: Կբացատրե՞ք: *Ինչ էական է երեխան կծնվի խնդիրներով թե՞ ժամանակի ընթացքում կունենա:* Ամեն խնդիրը իրա լուծումը ունի: Երեխայից պարզապես հրաժարվելը եդ լուծում չի, էդ պատասխանատվությունից խուսափել ա: Հիմա ի՞նչ երեխեն գրիպ հիվանդացավ պիտի վազելով տանես մանկատուն կամ վթարի ենթարկվեց ու վերջույթներից զրկվեց, պիտի իրանից հրաժարվե՞ս: Հիմարություն: Եթե դու որոշել ես ծնող լինես, բարի եղիր ու կատարիր քո պարտականությունը` սիրի քո բալիկին, պաշտպանի ու ամենինչ արա իրա համար: Չես կարա՞: Մի եղի ծնող: Երեխա ունենալը եդ խաղ ու պար չի: Էն որ կարծրատիպ կա՞ է, որ դաունով երեխուն պահելը ավելի դժվար ա: Ո՞վ ասեց: Պարզապես ուրիշ մոտեցում ա պետք ցույց տալ: Ոնց կուզենայի "երեխեքից հրաժարվողները" մի օր գային մանկական էնդոկիրնոլոգիայի բաժանմունք ու տեսնեին, թե ոնց են իրանց պահում սիրող ծնողները: Թող լսեն իրանց պատմությունները, որ հասկանան:


շատ էական ա… հիմա նախքան ծնվելը հնարավոր ա իմանալ խնդիրներ կան թե չէ… հարցի էությունը փոխվում ա… ու ինձ թվում ա հարցը հիմնականում մտավորի մասին ա… ֆիզիկականը միշտ կարելի ա կոմպենսացնել… դա դժբախտություն չի, երբեմն նույնիսկ խթան են հանդիսանում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աթեիստ, հարցը հումանիզմի մեջ չի: Հարցը հետևալն ա, ի՞նչ ենք ընկալում մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական խնդիրներ ասելով: Անէնցեֆալիան հազվադեպ հանդիպող բան ա ու կլինիկայում նորմալ-առոջ զույգի մոտ անէնցեֆալ բալիկ չի լինում: Բնական ա, որ ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի ուրիշին ստիպել, որ ունենա խնդիրներով երեխա, բայց ինչքանով են եդ մարդիկ հասկանում, որ խնդիրները հետո էլ կարող են առաջանալ: Սենց օրինակ: Ամենինչը նորմալ ա, ոչ մտավոր խնդիրներ կան, ոչ ֆիզիկական, *մեկել բացս  ու երեխու մոտ սեռային կողմնորոշման խախտում ա առաջանում (Расстройство половой идентификации в детском возрасте):* Հիմա ի՞նչ: Դնես հրաժաչվես էդ բալիկից, բռախես մանկատուն ու գնաս նորերին ունենաս հուսալով, որ մնացածի մոտ խնդիրներ չեն լինի՞: Տենց չի էլի ճիշտը:


էս ինչ ա՞… էդ ո՞րն ա…

----------


## GriFFin

> շատ էական ա… հիմա նախքան ծնվելը հնարավոր ա իմանալ խնդիրներ կան թե չէ… հարցի էությունը փոխվում ա… ու ինձ թվում ա հարցը հիմնականում մտավորի մասին ա… ֆիզիկականը միշտ կարելի ա կոմպենսացնել… դա դժբախտություն չի, երբեմն նույնիսկ խթան են հանդիսանում…


Հա ես հասկանում եմ, որ իդիոտիյա ունեցող երեխուն պահելը շատ դժվար ա, բայց իրանից հրաժարվել պետք չի, հասկանու՞մ ես: Կան համապատասխան հաստատություններ, որոնք մարդուն կօգնեն: Կբացատրեն, թե՞ ինչ անես, ոնց անես: Ես օլիգոֆրեն երեխեքի հետ շփվել եմ: Իրանք շատ բարի ու լավ էակներ են, անկախ են բանից թե քանի բառի են տիրապետում: 
Հա, Դուք էլի կարաք օրինակ բերեք, որ ագրեսիվներն էլ են լինում, բայց եդ եզակի դեպքեր են ու էլի նման երեխեքի հետ աշխատելու ձևեր կան: Հրաժարվելը լուծում չէ:

----------

laro (04.10.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014), Տրիբուն (04.10.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> էս ինչ ա՞… էդ ո՞րն ա…


Իմ սիրելի ճարտարապետ բարեկամ
Ես ենթադրում եմ, որ դու սարկազմույեշ, բայց կգրեմ, որ եթե էլի մարդ լինի ով չհասկանա, գուգլելու կարիք չունենա: Ես ՀՀԴ 10 (F64.2) հիվանդություն ա, որի ժամանակ երեխան ( հիմանականում մինչև սեռական հասունացման տարիքի հասնելը) տանջվում ա, որ ինքը տվյալ սեռի( անձնագրային ) ա ու միաժամանակ ցանկանում ա պատկանել հակառակ սեռին: Սկսում ա հագնել հակառակ սեռի հագուստ , որդեգրում ա պահվածքը ու պահանջում ա, որ իրան համարեն իրա ուզած սեռի: Ես շատ բարդ դիագնոզ ա ու իրան դնելը շատ մեծ պատասխանատվություն ա պահանջում, բայց դե ինքը կա:

----------


## GriFFin

> Լավ, կոնկրետ հարց եմ տալիս։
> Իմացել եք, որ 5 րոպե առաջ ծնված երեխան մտավոր հետամնաց ա լինելու, մահանալու ա 10 տարին չլրացած ու էդքանն էլ անցկացնելու ա ցավերի մեջ։ Ձեր քայլերը։


Աթեիստ, անջատի ծրագրավորող հոգիդ: Պռադուկտի մասին չի խոսքը: Իմ քայլերը հասկանալ, թե՞ ինչ ա ինձ սպասում: Ի՞նչ կարամ անեմ, որ իրա եդ մնացած կյանքը մաքսիմալ ձևով լավ լինի: Համել ի՞նչ ա նշանակում 10 տարի ա մնացել: Ինքդել գիդես, որ եդ ստատիստիկան ա, որը միջինացված ա: Ու չես կարա ասել ժամանակի ընթացքում ինչեր կհայտնագործվեն բժշկության մեջ, մի գուցե գտնվի բուժումը:

----------

boooooooom (05.10.2014), laro (04.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Tiger29 (04.10.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014), Շինարար (04.10.2014), Ուլուանա (04.10.2014), Տրիբուն (04.10.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Լավ, ես էլ գրեմ:

Խնիրը երեխան չի, խնդիրը ծնողն ա: 

Երեխան արդեն իրանով մեծ պատասխանատվություն ա, իսկ որոշակի արատով երեխան ավելի մեծ պատասխանատվություն ա ու ամեն կենդանի արարած ծնելու ընդունակ անձ չի, որ էտ պատասխանատվության համար «որակավորված» ա: Ոչ մի մարդ ուրիշի սեփականությունը չի հանդիսանում. ու անկախ ծնողի հրաժարվել-չհրաժարվելուց, եթե իրա «ծնողությունը» երեխային վնաս է հասցնում, վտանգ է ներկայացնում ուրեմն հասարակությունը պետք էտ երեխային ազատի նման ծնողի «խնամությունից»: Ուղղակի էս դեպքում էլ խնդիրը նրանում է, որ որոշ հասարակություններ էնքան անտարբեր են նման առանց խնամակալի մնացած երեխանների հանդեպ, որ ծնողից ազատելով իրենց վիճակը չի լավանում:

----------

Alphaone (08.10.2014), laro (05.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014)

----------


## Aurora

Միանշանակ ճիշտ չի։ Եթե հիվանդ, կամ արատավոր երեխա է ծնվել, չի բացառվում, որ քո գեների կամ ծնողներից մեկի սխալ կյանք վարելու՝ նարկոտիկ օհտագործելու կամ խմելու, հետևանք լինի ու այդ խեղճ երեխան մեղավոր չի, որ լույս աշխարհ է եկել, ու հրաժարվելով նրանից, իբր ի օգուտ երեխայի ես անում, միևնույն է չես կարող հանգիստ ապրել՝ գիտակցելով, որ ինչ որ տեղ վատ են վերաբերվում քո երեխային կամ ինչ որ տեղ դանդաղ ու ցավալի մահանում է քո երեխան։ Բոլոր երեխաները իրավունք ունեն ապրելու ու ստանալու իրենց ծնողների սերն ու հոգատարությունը, անկախ նրանից ինչպիսին են նրանք ծնվել ու ինչքան կյանք ունեն, ո՞նց կարելի է հրաժարվել քո միս ու արյունից։ Որքան դեպքեր են եղել, որ բժիշկները ծնողներին խորհսւրդ են տվել հրաժարվել հիվանդ երեխայից, իբր թե նա բույս կլինի, զգացմունքներից զուրկ, ծնողներին չի ճանաչի, չի քայլի, շուտով կմահանա և այլն, բայց նրանց չարաչար սխալվել են, հետագայում այդ երեխաները ճանաչել են ծնողներին, քայլել են, խոսել են և նույնիսկ հաջողությունների են հասել կյանքում։ Դժվար է, հասկանում ենք, առողջ երեխա մեծացնելն էլ է դժվար, ուր մնաց հիվանդ երեխա, բայց նա քո  միս ու արյունն է և քո պարտականություն ասեմ, թե առաքելություն , դու պիտի պահես, հոգաս ու պաշտպանես քո արատավոր երեխային։

----------

boooooooom (05.10.2014), laro (05.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014)

----------


## Aurora

Երեխային կյանքից զրկելու մասին ընդհանրապես չեմ խոսում, որովհետև իմ կարծիքով դա հանցագործություն ու մեղք է։

----------

Sambitbaba (09.10.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Երեխային կյանքից զրկելու մասին ընդհանրապես չեմ խոսում, որովհետև իմ կարծիքով դա հանցագործություն ու մեղք է։


Կյանքից զրկել ասելով Դուք ի՞նչ ինկատի ունեք: Աբորտ, մայրասպանություն, թե՞ սպանություն: Դրանք տարբեր են ու օրենքով միայն երկուսն են սահմանված որպես հանցագործություն, իսկ ամբորտը որոշակի կետեր ունի: Եթե կատարվում ա էդ կետերից դուրս նոր ա համարվում հանցագործություն:

----------


## Aurora

Նկատի ունեմ արդեն ծնված երեխային թույլ տալ կյանքից զրկել։ Աբորտն էլ եմ հանցագործություն համարում, երբ երեխայի սեռի կամ  իրենց չպաշտպանվելու պատճառով ,,անցանկալի,, հղիություն է լինում, իսկ բացառիկ դեպքերում , երբ մոր կյանքին վտանգ է սպառնում , ի՞ նչ խոսք, անհրաժեշտ է։

----------

GriFFin (05.10.2014)

----------


## Aurora

Հիվանդ երեխային թույլ տալ կյանքից զրկել։

----------

GriFFin (05.10.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Միանշանակ* ճիշտ չի։


Երեք վարկյան ավել մտածելու դեպքում էս միանշանակ բառը չէիք գրի։
Եթե թեման դրվել ա *քննարկման* ու նույնիսկ կա առնվազն մեկ հակառակ կարծիք ունեցող, ուրեմն *ակնհայտ* ա, որ հարցը միանշանակ չի։

----------

GriFFin (07.10.2014), Rhayader (06.10.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստ, անջատի ծրագրավորող հոգիդ: Պռադուկտի մասին չի խոսքը: Իմ քայլերը հասկանալ, թե՞ ինչ ա ինձ սպասում: Ի՞նչ կարամ անեմ, որ իրա եդ մնացած կյանքը մաքսիմալ ձևով լավ լինի: Համել ի՞նչ ա նշանակում 10 տարի ա մնացել: Ինքդել գիդես, որ եդ ստատիստիկան ա, որը միջինացված ա: Ու չես կարա ասել ժամանակի ընթացքում ինչեր կհայտնագործվեն բժշկության մեջ, մի գուցե գտնվի բուժումը:


Դեմագոգիան դնենք մի կողմ, բժիշկ ես, ինձանից լավ գիտես, որ կան հիվանդություններ, որոնց դեպքում լավ էլ կարաս վստահաբար ասես, որ երեխան *շուտով* մահանալու ա։
Հենա Բայանդուրը գրել ա, դու էլ շնորհակալութուն էս հայտնել, բայց պարզ գրած ա, որ իրա համար ընդունելի ժամկետ ա 2 տարին։

Ու մինչև ես թեման շարունակելը ինձ հետաքրիքիր ա, թե մարդիկ ինչի համար են երեխա ունենում։
Իմ մոտեցումը շատ էգոիստական ա, ես երեխա ունենում եմ իմ համար, ոչ թե երեխայի։ Որտև երեխա մեծացնելուց հաճելի պահերն անհամեմատ ավելի շատ են քան տհաճները։
Որոշակի արատներ ծննդյան պահին արդեն ցույց են, որ տհաճները շատ են լինելու։
Իհարկե երեխան կարող է մեծանալ անասուն, ու ասենք սպանել ծնողներին, բայց նման բաները ծննդյան պահին չեն երևում։

Կարճ ասած, շատ նման ա քո ասած «պռադուկտի» ընտրությանը։ Գնելու պահին նայում ես տեսքին, կարծես թե լրիվ նորմալ ա, վերցնում ենք։ Միացնելուց հոտ ա գալի՞ս, չենք ուզում։

----------


## Aurora

Եթե թեման դրված է քննարկման, ուրեմն քննարկողները կարող են արտահայտել իրենց սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը , հարցը դնողն ու մյուսներն էլ կարող են համաձայն լինել կամ չլինել։ Կրկնում եմ, միանշանակ չի կարելի հրաժարվել արատավոր կամ հիվանդ արդեն ծնված երեխայից, քո խաչն է՝ պիտի տանես։ Պատկերացրեք  լավ եմ մտածել ու հասկանում եմ ինչ եմ գրել։

----------


## Milen

> Եթե թեման դրված է քննարկման, ուրեմն քննարկողները կարող են արտահայտել իրենց սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը , հարցը դնողն ու մյուսներն էլ կարող են համաձայն լինել կամ չլինել։ Կրկնում եմ, միանշանակ չի կարելի հրաժարվել արատավոր կամ հիվանդ արդեն ծնված երեխայից, քո խաչն է՝ պիտի տանես։ Պատկերացրեք  լավ եմ մտածել ու հասկանում եմ ինչ եմ գրել։


Ես գիտեմ մի ընտանիք, որը չհրաժարվեց իրենց հիվանդ երեխայից, ում ապրելու քիչ ժամանակ էին տվել բժիշկները, բայց առաջին երխան էր, տղա ու չհրաժարվեցին, էդ երեխան ի հակառակ բժիշկների կանխատեսումների ապրեց, արդեն ինը տարեկան ա, անըդնհատ բուժումներ, ամբողջ ընտանիքի ու ամենաահավորը երեխայի տանջանք, արդեն հասկանում ա, որ ինքը նման չի մյուսներին, էլ չերկարացնեմ ահավոր ու անկանխատեսելի վիճակ: Գիտեմ նաև մի ուրիշ ընտանիք, որոնք նման մի հիվանդությամբ երեխա ունեցան, բայց քանի որ ծնողները արդեն  15 տարեկան առողջ տղա ունեին, հրաժարվեցին: Արդրեն յոթ տարի անցել ա ու ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե ինչ ա կատարվել երեխայի հետ: Իհարկե հիշում են, ցավում են, բայց նախորդ ընտանիքի տանջանքները չեն կրում: Որպես երկու օրինակ աչքիս առաջ ունեցող՝ կարող եմ ասել, որ հանգամանքները տարբեր են լինում, տարբեր են նաև մարդիկ, ամեն դեպքում մեծ ուժ ա պետք թե' ընդունելու ու մեծացնելու համար, թե' հրաժարվելու համար: Ամեն դեպքում ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի մեղադրել էդ ծնողներին, որովհետև էդ էն իրադրությունն ա, որ հաստատ ոչ մեղավոր չի, ու էն ցավը որ իրանք էն զգում կողքից նայելով պես կարա ասես, որ լիովին հասկանում ես, որովհետև պատկերացնելը ու զգալը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են:

----------

Cassiopeia (05.10.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014)

----------


## Aurora

Ընդունում եմ, ձեր ասածը, դժվար է, շատ դժվար։ Բայց ստացվել է, հասկանու՞մ եք, արդեն ծնվել է։ Առողջ երեխան էլ վթարի է ենթարկվում կամ հիվանդանուծ  քաղծկեղով ու մի այլ հիվանդությամբ, ի՞ նչ է, հրաժարվում ենք նրանից, իհարկե ոչ։ Ընդհակառակը գումար ու անքուն գիշերներ չենք խնայում օգնելու, բուժելու համար։ Բոլորն էլ նախընտրում են առողջ, գեղեցիկ երեխաներ ունենալ, բայց այդպես միշտ չի լինում։ Զարգացած երկրներում նման ծնողներին պետությունը օգնում է և ֆիզիկապես և ֆինանսապես և այլն։ Հայաստանում կրկնակի ծանր է ու դժվար, բայց հավատացեք, հրաժարվելով էլ էդ սպասված հանգստությունը ձեռք չեք բերի, ամբողջ կյանքում պիտի հիշեք ու ցավ ապրեք էդ երեխայի համար։

----------

Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Տրիբուն (06.10.2014)

----------


## Aurora

Հասարակոըթյունն էլ մի ձևի վախ ունի էդ տեսակ երեխաների հանդեպ, եթե ընդունի այդ երեխային ինչպես որ կա, ընտանիքներում սովորեցնեն իրենց երեխաներին հարգել ու կարեկցել իրենց, այդ երեխաները ծանր չեն տանի իրենց տարբեր լինելը։

----------

Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Տրիբուն (06.10.2014)

----------


## Milen

> Ընդունում եմ, ձեր ասածը, դժվար է, շատ դժվար։ Բայց ստացվել է, հասկանու՞մ եք, արդեն ծնվել է։ Առողջ երեխան էլ վթարի է ենթարկվում կամ հիվանդանուծ  քաղծկեղով ու մի այլ հիվանդությամբ, ի՞ նչ է, հրաժարվում ենք նրանից, իհարկե ոչ։ Ընդհակառակը գումար ու անքուն գիշերներ չենք խնայում օգնելու, բուժելու համար։ Բոլորն էլ նախընտրում են առողջ, գեղեցիկ երեխաներ ունենալ, բայց այդպես միշտ չի լինում։ Զարգացած երկրներում նման ծնողներին պետությունը օգնում է և ֆիզիկապես և ֆինանսապես և այլն։ Հայաստանում կրկնակի ծանր է ու դժվար, բայց հավատացեք, հրաժարվելով էլ էդ սպասված հանգստությունը ձեռք չեք բերի, ամբողջ կյանքում պիտի հիշեք ու ցավ ապրեք էդ երեխայի համար։


Հենց իմ ասած հրաժարվելու դեպքը զարգացած երկրում էր, իսկ պահելու դեպքը՝ Հայաստանում: Տեղը էդքան էլ չէի կարևորի, մարդիկ են որոշում ամեն դեպքում: Հիվանդությունները տարբեր են, էս դեպքերում կարող եմ ասել, որ էդ հիվանդությունները ավելի սարսափելի են քան քաղցկեղը կամ ցանկացած վթար: Երեխան մի քանի տարի ա, որ չի հասկանում, հենց հասկացավ ֆիզիկականին գումարվում ա հոգեկան անասելի տանջանքը ու առաջին տանջվող ինքն ա լինում: Հիմա կան համապատասխան ստուգումներ, կարծում եմ կարելի է հենց հղիության առաջին շրջանում ստուգել ու մտածել, որ նա խաղալիք, չի մարդ ա, որի առաջ դու ես առաջին պատասխանատուն: Ամեն դեպքում հիվանդությունները տարբեր են, ամեն ֆիզիկական արատի պատճառով էլ չի կարելի հրաժարվել կամ էդքան բարդացնել: Օրինակ՝ ես չեմ հասկանում աուտիկ երեխաներին մերժող ծնողներին, հիմա էնքան զարգացած աշխարհ ա, կարելի ա սովորական երեխայի պես ապրել նաև էդ երեխաների հետ: Գուցե չհամաձայնեք ինձ հետ, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ սա էն հարցն ա, որ միանշանակ որևէ դիրքորոշում բռնելը սխալ է:

----------

Cassiopeia (05.10.2014), Աթեիստ (05.10.2014)

----------


## Aurora

Տեղը այնքանով է կարևոր, որ պետությունը քեզ մենակ չի թողնում քո վշտի հետ, բացի դրանից հասարակությունը նորմալ ու կարեկցանքով է վերաբերվում այդ տեսակ երեխաներին։

----------

Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Տրիբուն (06.10.2014)

----------


## Milen

> Տեղը այնքանով է կարևոր, որ պետությունը քեզ մենակ չի թողնում քո վշտի հետ, բացի դրանից հասարակությունը նորմալ ու կարեկցանքով է վերաբերվում այդ տեսակ երեխաներին։


Դու հասարակության դաստիարակության մասին ես խոսում, էդ մեկը  Հայսատանում անժխտելիորեն ցավալի վիճակում ա, ու շատ այլ խնդիրների պատճառ էլ ա դառնում: Համաձայն եմ էս հարցում, բայց դրա պատճառների շուրջ, որ ասեմ օրը մի քանի րոպե մտածում եմ, բայց դեռ աղոտ պատկերացում անգամ չեմ կազմել, չգիտեմ էլ ինչ կարելի անել էդ ուղղությամբ:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.10.2014)

----------


## Aurora

Ինձ թվում է այստեղ խղճի գործոնը մեծ նշանակություն ունի, թե հրաժարվելով քո հիվանդ կամ արատավոր երեխայից հետագայում ո՞նց ես ապրելու, արդյոք կարող ես ապրել նորմալ կյանքով ու հաշվի չնստել խղճիդ հետ։ Չէ որ գիտենք Հայաստանի մանկատներում առողջ երեխաների հետ ոնց են վարվում, ուր մնաց հիվանդ ու արատավորների։ Միլենա ջան, մի բանում համոզված եմ, ձեր այդ ծանոթը, որ այդքան չարչարվում է իր հիվանդ երեխայի ձեռքը, գիշերը գլուխը հանգիստ է դնում բարձին։ Եթե պետությունը գոնե ֆինանսապես սատար կանգներ, իր ձեռքը վերցներ այդ երեխայի բուժման ծախսերը, հավատացեք, մի րոպե անամ մայրը չէր զղջա իր որոշման համար, որ պահել է իր երեխային։

----------

Տրիբուն (06.10.2014)

----------


## Նիկեա

Չեմ կարող մեղադրել էն մարդկանց ովքեր հրաժարվել են երեխայից խնդիրներ ունենալու պատճառով։ Գիտեմ նաև որ չափազանց հեշտ է խոսելը, իսկ նման երեխային մեծացնելը իրականում շատ ավելի դժվար է քան նրանից հրաժարվելը, բայց իմ համար երեխան մնում է երեխա անկախ ամեն ինչից։ Բոլոր երեխաներն էլ օգնության ու պաշտպանության կարիք են զգում, խնդիրներ ունեցողներն՝ առավել ևս ու ես երբեք մենակ չեմ թողնի էն պուճուրին որին կյանք եմ տվել։ Ու ինձ չի թվում որ երեխայից հրաժարվելը հարցի լուծում ա։ Խնդրից փախնելով խնդիրը չի լուծվի։

----------

Alphaone (08.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014)

----------


## Milen

Չէ ծախսերի հարցում խնդիր չունեն, փառք Աստծո, էրեխու հայրը անչափ նվիրված ա, էն ա խնդիրը, որ աչքների առաջ էրեխեն տեսողությունը համրյա կորցրեց, օրեցօր հյուծվում ա, ու իրանք էլ գիտեն, որ եկար չի տևի, բայց մենակ էդ գիտակցումն էլ ահավոր ա, որ գիտես ու ոչինչ անել չես կարող, ինչքան էլ գումար ունենաս չես կարող ոչ մի բան անել, հա ուրխացնում են էրեխուն, ամեն կերպ փորձում են էնքպես անել, որ միջավայրում ինտեգրվի, անգամ դպրոց են ուղարկում, ինչը էլ ավելի ա բարդացնում էրեխու հոգեվիճակը: Ընտանիքում էլի էրեխեք կան, էդ նյարդային բռնկումները էն էրկուսի վրա էլ են ազդում: Իրանք մի վայրկյան անգամ չեն մտածել, որ պետք ա հրաժարվեին, բայց դե, որ շատ դժվար իրանց համար էլ, էրեխու համար էլ էդ մեկը հաստատ: Չգիտեմ նման դեպքերում պետությունը ինչ կարա անի, կարծում եմ, պետությունը պետք ա նախ էնպիսի հնարավորություններ ստեղծի, որ աղջիկն էլ, տղան էլ էրեխա ունենալուց հետո չիմանան, որ իրանց մոտ առողջկանա խնդիրներ կան, եթե ի սկազբանե բոլորն էլ հետևն իրենց առողջությանը, իսկ հղիությանը շատ ավելի լուրջ վերաբերվեն ու հղիության ընթացքում ստուգման ամենակարևոր փուլը չհամարվի երեխայի սեռի բացահայտումը, գուցե էս կարգի պրոբլեմները մասմամբ գոնե կրճատվեն:

----------

Aurora (05.10.2014), Ուլուանա (05.10.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ինձ թվում է այստեղ խղճի գործոնը մեծ նշանակություն ունի, թե հրաժարվելով քո հիվանդ կամ արատավոր երեխայից հետագայում ո՞նց ես ապրելու, արդյոք կարող ես ապրել նորմալ կյանքով ու հաշվի չնստել խղճիդ հետ։ Չէ որ գիտենք Հայաստանի մանկատներում առողջ երեխաների հետ ոնց են վարվում, ուր մնաց հիվանդ ու արատավորների։ Միլենա ջան, մի բանում համոզված եմ, ձեր այդ ծանոթը, որ այդքան չարչարվում է իր հիվանդ երեխայի ձեռքը, գիշերը գլուխը հանգիստ է դնում բարձին։ Եթե պետությունը գոնե ֆինանսապես սատար կանգներ, իր ձեռքը վերցներ այդ երեխայի բուժման ծախսերը, հավատացեք, մի րոպե անամ մայրը չէր զղջա իր որոշման համար, որ պահել է իր երեխային։


Aurora ջան, մանկատների մասին պետք չէ միանշանակ խոսել։ 
7 տարի առաջ ակումբի անդամներով հենց հատուկ օժանդակ դպրոց-մանկատան երեխաների էինք այցելում, որոնք մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեին։ Ասեմ, որ պայմաններն այնքան էլ վատը չէին, իսկ հիմա, տարիներ անց, ավելի են լավացել, քանի որ հովանավոր է հայտնվել նրանց համար։ Մեր նման այցելուներն էլ երեխաներին ավելի էին ոգևորում։ (կարող ես այստեղ ծանոթանալ մեր արածին, նկարներ էլ տեսնես)։ 
Ու շատ հաճախ կարող է նման մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխային տանը բանտարկյալի նման պահեն, ամաչելով հասարակությունից։ Իսկ նման հաստատություններում երեխան ստանում է ոչ միայն համապատասխան մոտեցնում, այլ նաև կարողանում է շփվել մարդկանց հետ։ Ճիշտ է, Հայաստանի մանկատները դեռ շատ բան ունեն կատարյալին հասնելու, բայց ինչպես արդեն նշեցի վերևում, կան բարեգործներ, կան հովանավորներ և մեր նման մտահոգ մարդիկ, ովքեր հնարավորինս օժանդակում են նման մանկատներին։

----------

Milen (05.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Աթեիստ (05.10.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014)

----------


## Aurora

Միայն ուրախ եմ դրա համար, ինչ ասես, որ չենք լսել Հայաստանի մանկատների ու գիշերօթիկների մասին, տա աստված , որ լինի այդպես ու երեխաները ստանան ճիշտ մոտեցում ու խնամք, Cassiopeia ջան։

----------


## Milen

> Միայն ուրախ եմ դրա համար, ինչ ասես, որ չենք լսել Հայաստանի մանկատների ու գիշերօթիկների մասին, տա աստված , որ լինի այդպես ու երեխաները ստանան ճիշտ մոտեցում ու խնամք, Cassiopeia ջան։


ՈՒ տա Աստված, որ հայ էրեխեքը միշտ ընտանիքներում ապրեն, ու ոչ մի երեխա չհայտնվի մանկատներում, հայտնվելու դեպքում էլ էնպես անենք, որ անտեսվածություն չզգա: Ախր մենք էնքան քիչ ենք, որ ամեն մի էրեխու պետք ա էլ ավելի փայփայենլ նաև նրա համար, որ հայ ա, ու վաղը ամեն մեկը մի ընտանիք ա՝ ևս մի փունջ հայեր:

----------


## GriFFin

> Դեմագոգիան դնենք մի կողմ, բժիշկ ես, ինձանից լավ գիտես, որ կան հիվանդություններ, որոնց դեպքում լավ էլ կարաս վստահաբար ասես, որ երեխան *շուտով* մահանալու ա։
> Հենա Բայանդուրը գրել ա, դու էլ շնորհակալութուն էս հայտնել, բայց պարզ գրած ա, որ իրա համար ընդունելի ժամկետ ա 2 տարին։
> 
> Ու մինչև ես թեման շարունակելը *ինձ հետաքրիքիր ա, թե մարդիկ ինչի համար են երեխա ունենում։*
> Իմ մոտեցումը շատ էգոիստական ա, ես երեխա ունենում եմ իմ համար, ոչ թե երեխայի։ Որտև երեխա մեծացնելուց հաճելի պահերն անհամեմատ ավելի շատ են քան տհաճները։
> Որոշակի արատներ ծննդյան պահին արդեն ցույց են, որ տհաճները շատ են լինելու։
> Իհարկե երեխան կարող է մեծանալ անասուն, ու ասենք սպանել ծնողներին, բայց նման բաները ծննդյան պահին չեն երևում։
> 
> Կարճ ասած, շատ նման ա քո ասած «պռադուկտի» ընտրությանը։ Գնելու պահին նայում ես տեսքին, կարծես թե լրիվ նորմալ ա, վերցնում ենք։ Միացնելուց հոտ ա գալի՞ս, չենք ուզում։


Ինձ էլ ա հետաքրքիր: Ես շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում մտքի համար, որը իրանից իմաստ ա արտահայտում: Պարտադիր չի համակարծիք լինեմ: Քո ասածներին էլ եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնում  :Tongue:   Քո ասածը շատ չոր հաշվարկ ա: Ես ինքս չէի կարա էդպես  անել: Բայց ես քո ասածի տրամաբանությունը հասկանում եմ (կրկնվեմ :Jpit: :

----------

Աթեիստ (05.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Խնդիրն էստեղ ո՛չ երեխան ա, ո՛չ ծնողները, այլ հասարակությունն ա նորմայի իրա սահմանումներով, տարբերվողներին չընդունելով ու տեղ չտալով: 

Լիզան շատ ճիշտ հարց ա բարձրացրել. որտե՞ղ ա վերջանում ընդունելի պաթոլոգիան ու սկսվում անընդունելին: Մի քանի տարի առաջ Անգլիան լուրջ խնդրի առաջ էր կանգնած, էլ չգիտեմ՝ ոնց լուծեցին: Մարդիկ 22 շաբաթականում աբորտ էին անում նապաստակի շրթունքով էրեխեքին, որովհետև օրենքը թույլ էր տալիս «ֆիզիկական արատներով երեխային» աբորտ անել: Բայց ախր նապաստակի շրթունքը վիրահատվող, դզվող, հասարակ խնդիր ա:

Եթե ժամկետ ենք դնում, թե՝ էսքանից երկար չապրելու դեպքում կհրաժարվեի: Նորից. հարաբերական ա էս հարցը: Ո՞նց ենք որոշում քանի տարի ապրելն ա «նորմալ»: Կամ արդյոք մեկ տարեկան երեխայից պետք ա հրաժարվել, երբ ինքը մինչ այդ նորմալ զարգանում էր, ու հանկարծ չարորակ ուռուցք ա մոտը հայտնաբերվում: Կամ ասենք բոլոր պարամետրերով նորմալ երեխան երեք տարեկանում մեռնում ա դժբախտ պատահարից: Որ նախապես իմանայիք դրա մասին, կհրաժարվեի՞ք: Կամ երկու տարեկանում աուտիզմով դիագնոզվածից: Կամ տասնհինգ տարեկանում շիզոֆրենիայով դիագնոզվածից:

Ու էստեղ նորից խնդիրը հասարակությունն ա, որը նախ հրաժարվելու այլընտրանք ա տալիս ու դա համարում ընդունելի (ի վերջո, էն ծնողները, որոնք ընտրում են չհրաժարվելը, իրենց երեխաներին տնից դուրս չեն հանում հասարակության ահից), երկրորդ նորմալ պայմաններ չի ապահովում նման երեխաների համար: Ի վերջո, պետք ա հասկանալ, որ հասարակությունը պետք ա բաղկացած լինի ոչ թե միջին վիճակագրական տվյալներով մարդկանցից, այլ խելոքներից ու մտավոր հետամնացներից, երկու ձեռք-ոտքովներից ու անվերջույթներից, քայլողներից ու քայլել չկարողացողներից, ագրեսիվներից ու հանգիստներից, կույրերից ու տեսնողներից: Ու հասարակության յուրաքանչյուր ներկայացուցչի խնդիրն ա կոմպենսացնել դիմացինի պակասող հատկանիշը ու թույլ տալ, որ դիմացինն էլ իրենը կոմպենսանցի: Նույն Դաունի համախտանիշով էրեխեքը որպես մտավոր հետամնացության կոմպենսացիա բարի ու շփվող են, ու իրանց հետ հաճախ շատ ավելի հեշտ ա, քան «առողջ», «տեղը տեղին» էրեխեքի հետ:

----------

Aurora (07.10.2014), boooooooom (06.10.2014), Cassiopeia (06.10.2014), GriFFin (06.10.2014), laro (06.10.2014), Nihil (07.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Ուլուանա (07.10.2014), Տրիբուն (07.10.2014)

----------


## boooooooom

> Այլ հիվանդություն։
> 
> 
> *Աղբյուր*


Ես մի տեսակ չէի ուզում էս մասին գրել, բայց վերոնշյալ արատով /Spina bifida/ իմ աղջիկն է ծնվել, առանց որի ես իմ կյանքը չեմ պատկերացնում: Ու ես կանեմ ամեն ինչ, որ նրա կյանքը անցնի հետաքրքիր: Հուսով եմ, որ նա մի օր մեզ չի մեղադրի իրեն կյանք տալու համար, այլ ավելի խելացի կգտնվի և կվայելի այն կյանքը "որն իրեն բաժին է ընկել"

----------

Aurora (07.10.2014), CactuSoul (07.10.2014), Cassiopeia (07.10.2014), Chuk (07.10.2014), Lusntag Lusine (07.10.2014), Nihil (07.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Աթեիստ (07.10.2014), Նիկեա (07.10.2014), Ուլուանա (07.10.2014), Տրիբուն (07.10.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Թեմայի մեջ.




Ո՞ւր էր, թե բոլոր ծնողները Կարինեի նման լինեին: Շատերը նույնիսկ ամեն առումով առողջ երեխային չեն կարողանում ճիշտ վերաբերվել ու մի քանի տարում փչացնում, դարձնում են եսիմինչ: Իսկ Արամը, որ հիմա կարող էր սովորական խուլ ու համր մեկը լինել, 9 տարեկանում արդեն բլոգ ունի, սովորում է իր շատ հասակակիցներից ավելի լավ, նկարում է (մի անգամ մի նկարչական մրցույթում առաջին մրցանակն էր շահել, հիշում եմ)...

----------

Aurora (07.10.2014), boooooooom (07.10.2014), Lusntag Lusine (07.10.2014), Նիկեա (07.10.2014), Տրիբուն (07.10.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Հիվանդ երեխաները ավելի շատ խնամքի կարիք են զգում ու նրանցից հրաժարվելը համարում եմ սխալ: Հրաժարվում են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր պատրաստ չեն ծնող լինելու: Երեխան կարող է հիվանդանալ ցանկացած տարիքում ու խնդիրներ առաջացնել ծնողների համար թե ֆինանսապես, թե հոգեպես: Ուրեմն ինչ, վերցնենք հրաժավենք երեխայից, թե հիվա՞նդ է, որ մենք ուզում ենք ազատ, լիարժեք, հոգսերից դուրս կյա՞նք: Ուրեմն երեխաներ մի ունեցեք, այդ վտանգը ամեն տարիքում էլ կա:  Դժվար է, բայց ամեն դժվարություն էլ հաղթահարելի է: Պետք է սովորել ապրել այդ դժվարության հետ զուգահեռ, պայքարել հնարավորինս լիարժեք ապրելու համար: Կարծում եմ խելացի մարդիկ ընդունակ են գտնելու այն միջոցները, որոնք կարող են ինչ որ կերպ կոմպենսացնել այն սահմանափակումները, որոնք կլինեն: 
  Ընտանիք գիտեմ, երկու հիվանդ երեխա ունեն սալյակի վրա, բայց պահում են ու անում են ամեն ինչ, որ երեխաները ապրեն լիարժեք կյանքով: Չեն բողոքում` ապրում են ինչպես բոլոր սովորական ընտանիքները: Մեկ ուրիշ ընտանիք, որտեղ մտավոր թերզարգացած երեխային տաս տարի պահելուց հետո հանձնեցին` երեխան մեկ շաբաթ հետո մահացավ, հայրն էլ մեկ ամիս հետո, չդիմացավ: 
   Դժվար է, ինչ խոսք, բայց իմ կարծիքով հրաժարվելը ավելի  ծանր է ու դժվար:

----------

boooooooom (07.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Արևանուռ (07.10.2014), Նիկեա (07.10.2014), Տրիբուն (07.10.2014)

----------


## Nihil

Էս հարցին կարելի ա պատասխանել միայն, թե մենք ինքներս ինչպես կվարվեինք՝ հայտնվելով այդ իրավիճակում։ Ինչ հիվանդություն էլ երեխես ունենա, ես չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես կապրեի ՝ իմանալով, որ երեխուս տվել եմ ինչ-որ մանկատուն։ Ուղեղումս չի տեղավորվում։ 
Դրա համար էլ մտածում եմ, որ մինչև ծնող դառնալը, պետք է գիտակցել այդ պատասխանատվությունը։ 
Մտածում եմ՝ եթե ես ինչ-որ լուրջ արատներ ունենայի, ու ծնողներս ինձնից հրաժարվեին, ինչ ահավոր կլիներ ամեն ինչ  :Think:

----------

Aurora (09.10.2014), Lusntag Lusine (07.10.2014), Նիկեա (08.10.2014), Տրիբուն (08.10.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Ժողովուրդ, «ծնողը միշտ պարտավոր է...», «բժշկությունը ճշգրիտ գիտություն չի...» իհարկե սիրուն է հնչում, բայց եկեք այսպես նայենք՝ մասնավոր դեպքերի հիման վրա, որոնք ես նշեցի:

Ծնվել է կամ արգանդում զարգանում է մարդ: Ինքն ունի արժեք միայն ըստ նրա, թե ծնողներն իրեն ինչքան են արժևորում, քանի որ ինքն արժեքներ տալու ընդունակ չի: Ինքը դեռ չի սիրել, ցավ չի զգացել, ոչ էլ հաճույք, սեփական մտքեր դեռ չունի, գիրք չի կարդացել, աշխարհայացք չի ձևավորել: Ինքն ընդամենը անորոշ հնարավորությունների հավաքածու է: Ես ինձ իրավունք չեմ վերապահի գնահատել անորոշությունը. նույն երեխան կարող է սերիական մարդասպան էլ դառնալ, հրշեջ-փրկարար էլ, երկուսը միաժամանակ՝ նույնպես: Սա հիմք չի երեխայի ապրելու իրավունքը կասկածի տակ դնելու համար:

Բայց հիմա նայենք այսպես: Արգանդում ձևավորվում է երեխա, որը ԵՐԲԵՔ լիարժեք կյանքի հնարավորություն չի ունենա: Ու բժիշկներն անզոր են նրան օգնել: Օրինակ՝ ծնվում է առանց ինչ-որ կարևոր օրգանի, կամ վնասված ու վերականգնման ոչ ենթակա օրգանով: Այս դեպքում պրոգնոզը գրեթե միշտ միանշանակ է:

Երեխան ապրելու է ընդամենը երկու տարի, առավելագույնս: Երկու տարվա ընթացքում նա տառապելու է. կենսագործունեությունն ապահովվելու է բժշկական միջամտության շնորհիվ, սարքերին կպած, անընդհատ զգալու է իր օրգանիզմի մահանալու պրոցեսը: Դե ֆակտո, ծնողական սենտիմենտն ընդամենը խեղճ երեխային դատապարտելու է երկու տարվա տառապանքի ու ոչ մի դրական բանի: Եթե ես ծնված լինեի նման վիճակում և ունենայի բավականաչափ գիտակցություն ընտրելու համար, ես կնախընտրեի մեռնել, քան այդպիսի ողորմելի գոյություն պահպանել: Երեխան, ցավոք, չի ընտրել ծնվել, չգիտի, թե ինչ այլընտրանք ունի իր վիճակին՝ մահ, ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում այլ մարդկանց կյանքը: Ինքն ապրելու է, նույնիսկ հնարավոր է՝ պայքարի սեփական գոյության համար: Ինչևէ, նման գոյությունը, զուրկ հնարավորություններից ու հեռանկարներից, ոչ մի կերպ արդարացված չի: Հասուն, բայց քաղցկեղով տառապող մարդը մինչև ցավի կողմից կլանվելը շատ բան կարող է հասցնել՝ իր ապրածի հիման վրա: Նման երեխան զուրկ է բոլոր հնարավորություններից:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում լիարժեք կյանքով ապրելու հնարավորություն ունենալ կամ չունենալ  :Think:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.10.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում լիարժեք կյանքով ապրելու հնարավորություն ունենալ կամ չունենալ


ես հասկանում եմ ինքնուրույն կյանք վարելու և անկախ որոշումներ կայացնելու կարողություն ունենալ… եթե դու էդ էրեխին պիտի նայես ամբողջ քո կյանքում, բա քեզնից հետո ո՞վ ա նայելու, ո՞վ ա պարտավոր խնամել էդ էրեխուն, կամ մեծ մարդուն… ու՞մ պատասխանատվությունն ա լինելու… մենակ "կխնամեմ"ասելով չի… կգա ժամանակ դու ինքդ խնամքի կարիք կունենաս…

----------

Աթեիստ (08.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես հասկանում եմ ինքնուրույն կյանք վարելու և անկախ որոշումներ կայացնելու կարողություն ունենալ… եթե դու էդ էրեխին պիտի նայես ամբողջ քո կյանքում, բա քեզնից հետո ո՞վ ա նայելու, ո՞վ ա պարտավոր խնամել էդ էրեխուն, կամ մեծ մարդուն… ու՞մ պատասխանատվությունն ա լինելու… մենակ "կխնամեմ"ասելով չի… կգա ժամանակ դու ինքդ խնամքի կարիք կունենաս…


Մեֆ, ախր էդ սահմանը շատ հեղհեղուկ ա ինքնուրույն կյանք վարելու և անկախ որոշումներ կայացնելու: Մի քսան տարի առաջ շարժողական խնդիրներ ունեցողներն ունակ չէին ինքնուրույն կյանք վարելու, էսօր ունակ են: Քսան տարի առաջ ասում էին՝ ո՞նց թե շիզոֆրենիկը մենակ ապրի: Էսօր ապրում են, աշխատանք էլ ունեն, ոչ մեկից կախված չեն:

Ու վերջին նախադասությանդ մասին, թե՝ ժամանակը կգա, ինքդ խնամքի կարիք կունենաս: Էդ տրամաբանությամբ, հենց «ժամանակը գալիս ա», պետք ա մեզնի՞ց էլ հրաժարվեն:

----------

Cassiopeia (08.10.2014), Lusntag Lusine (08.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Նիկեա (08.10.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ախր էդ սահմանը շատ հեղհեղուկ ա ինքնուրույն կյանք վարելու և անկախ որոշումներ կայացնելու: Մի քսան տարի առաջ շարժողական խնդիրներ ունեցողներն ունակ չէին ինքնուրույն կյանք վարելու, էսօր ունակ են: Քսան տարի առաջ ասում էին՝ ո՞նց թե շիզոֆրենիկը մենակ ապրի: Էսօր ապրում են, աշխատանք էլ ունեն, ոչ մեկից կախված չեն:
> 
> Ու վերջին նախադասությանդ մասին, թե՝ ժամանակը կգա, ինքդ խնամքի կարիք կունենաս: Էդ տրամաբանությամբ, հենց «ժամանակը գալիս ա», պետք ա մեզնի՞ց էլ հրաժարվեն:


Ֆիզիկական խնդիրները ես պրոբլեմ չեմ համարում, նաև որոշակի հոգեկան խնդիրները, դրա մասին ես ստեղ գրել եմ, բայց կան վիճակներ որոնք անհնար ա շտկել… ես դրանց բժշկական տերմինները չգիտեմ… և կան դեպքեր երբ բժշկությունն իսկապես ոչինչ չի կարող անել… ո՞նց ա լինելու… 

ինչ վերաբերվում ա մեզ, ապա մենք մեր կյանքի հիմնական ու մեծ մասը անցկացնում ենք ինքնուրույն ու գիտակից վիճակում ու նույնիսկ վերջում մենք ինքնուրույն որոշելու ունԿՈՒթյուն ունենք… մեր ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում մենք ինչ որ կերպ, ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի դրան ենք պատրաստվում… նույնը չի, չնայած դա էլ ա լինում, բայց ոչ էնպես ինչպես վերոնշյալ դեպքն ա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ֆիզիկական խնդիրները ես պրոբլեմ չեմ համարում, նաև որոշակի հոգեկան խնդիրները, դրա մասին ես ստեղ գրել եմ, բայց կան վիճակներ որոնք անհնար ա շտկել… ես դրանց բժշկական տերմինները չգիտեմ… և կան դեպքեր երբ բժշկությունն իսկապես ոչինչ չի կարող անել… ո՞նց ա լինելու… 
> 
> ինչ վերաբերվում ա մեզ, ապա մենք մեր կյանքի հիմնական ու մեծ մասը անցկացնում ենք ինքնուրույն ու գիտակից վիճակում ու նույնիսկ վերջում մենք ինքնուրույն որոշելու ունԿՈՒթյուն ունենք… մեր ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում մենք ինչ որ կերպ, ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի դրան ենք պատրաստվում… նույնը չի, չնայած դա էլ ա լինում, բայց ոչ էնպես ինչպես վերոնշյալ դեպքն ա…


Մեֆ, չէ, արի կոնկրետ անուններով խոսենք: Որտև պարզվում ա, որ հենց հիվանդության անունը տրվում ա, միանգամից ասում եք՝ չէ ես դրա հետ չէի: Բա ինչի՞ հետ ես:

Դաունի համախտանիշ ունեցողն էլ չի կարա ինքնուրույն որոշում կայացնի: Մտավոր խնդիրներ ունի: Հիմա ինչ, իրանցից հրաժարվե՞ն ծնողները: Բայց իրանք կարողանում են մեծանալ, անգամ առանձին ապրել, աշխատել (հա, շատ էլ որ դպրոց չեն կարում ավարտել):

----------

Sambitbaba (09.10.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մեֆ, չէ, արի կոնկրետ անուններով խոսենք: Որտև պարզվում ա, որ հենց հիվանդության անունը տրվում ա, միանգամից ասում եք՝ չէ ես դրա հետ չէի: Բա ինչի՞ հետ ես:
> 
> Դաունի համախտանիշ ունեցողն էլ չի կարա ինքնուրույն որոշում կայացնի: Մտավոր խնդիրներ ունի: Հիմա ինչ, իրանցից հրաժարվե՞ն ծնողները: Բայց իրանք կարողանում են մեծանալ, անգամ առանձին ապրել, աշխատել (հա, շատ էլ որ դպրոց չեն կարում ավարտել):


Էս պահին գտածս 2 օրինակ։

1. Синдром Патау
В связи с тяжёлыми врожденными пороками развития большинство детей с синдромом Патау умирают в первые недели или месяцы (95 % — до 1 года).
Однако некоторые больные живут в течение нескольких лет. Более того, в развитых странах отмечаются тенденция увеличения продолжительности жизни больных синдромом Патау до 5 лет (около 15 % детей) и даже до 10 лет (2 — 3 % детей).
Оставшиеся в живых страдают глубокой идиотией.

2. Синдром Эдвардса
Продолжительность жизни детей с синдромом Эдвардса невелика: 60 % детей умирают в возрасте до 3 месяцев, до года доживает лишь 5-10 %. Основной причиной смерти служат остановка дыхания и нарушения работы сердца. Оставшиеся в живых — глубокие олигофрены.

----------

Rhayader (11.10.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, չէ, արի կոնկրետ անուններով խոսենք: Որտև պարզվում ա, որ հենց հիվանդության անունը տրվում ա, միանգամից ասում եք՝ չէ ես դրա հետ չէի: Բա ինչի՞ հետ ես:
> 
> Դաունի համախտանիշ ունեցողն էլ չի կարա ինքնուրույն որոշում կայացնի: Մտավոր խնդիրներ ունի: Հիմա ինչ, իրանցից հրաժարվե՞ն ծնողները: Բայց իրանք կարողանում են մեծանալ, անգամ առանձին ապրել, աշխատել (հա, շատ էլ որ դպրոց չեն կարում ավարտել):


Բյուր, ես բժիշկ չեմ, ո՞նց կարամ կոնկրետ հիվանդություն ասնեմ… չեմ ուզում գուգլ անել որտև կիսատ պռատ ա լինում… բայց կա՞ տենց հիվատդություն որով ի ծնե տառապող մարդը երբեք չի կարող ինքնուրույն լինել… եթե կա (կարծում եմ կա) ապա ո՞րն ա իմաստը հղիությունը չդադարեցնելը…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս պահին գտածս 2 օրինակ։
> 
> 1. Синдром Патау
> В связи с тяжёлыми врожденными пороками развития большинство детей с синдромом Патау умирают в первые недели или месяцы (95 % — до 1 года).
> Однако некоторые больные живут в течение нескольких лет. Более того, в развитых странах отмечаются тенденция увеличения продолжительности жизни больных синдромом Патау до 5 лет (около 15 % детей) и даже до 10 лет (2 — 3 % детей).
> Оставшиеся в живых страдают глубокой идиотией.
> 
> 2. Синдром Эдвардса
> Продолжительность жизни детей с синдромом Эдвардса невелика: 60 % детей умирают в возрасте до 3 месяцев, до года доживает лишь 5-10 %. Основной причиной смерти служат остановка дыхания и нарушения работы сердца. Оставшиеся в живых — глубокие олигофрены.


Արտ, նախ էս երկու հիվանդություններն ահավոր հազվադեպ են հանդիպում: Երկրորդ, գիտությունը հասել ա նրան, որ կարում են էդ էրեխեքի կյանքը երկարացնել: Ի՞նչ երաշխիք, որ չեն կարողանա նաև ինտելեկտը դզել կամ պայմաններ ստեղծել, որ շատ ցածր ինտելեկտով մեկը կարողանա ձեր ասած լիարժեք կյանքով ապրել:



> Բյուր, ես բժիշկ չեմ, ո՞նց կարամ կոնկրետ հիվանդություն ասնեմ… չեմ ուզում գուգլ անել որտև կիսատ պռատ ա լինում… բայց կա՞ տենց հիվատդություն որով ի ծնե տառապող մարդը երբեք չի կարող ինքնուրույն լինել… եթե կա (կարծում եմ կա) ապա ո՞րն ա իմաստը հղիությունը չդադարեցնելը…


Մեֆ, նորից եմ ասում. սահմանի ինքնուրույն լինելը: Որտե՞ղ ա ավարտվում ինքնուրույնությունը ու սկսվում կախվածությունը: Ազատ տեղաշարժվելո՞վ, ինտելեկտի որոշակի մակարդակո՞վ, հասարակության կողմից ընդունելի վարքագծով: Որտեղի՞ց: Ասում եմ՝ Անգլիայում օրենքը թույլ էր տալիս հղիության ցանկացած ժամկետում աբորտ անել «ֆիզիկական արատ ունեցող երեխային»: Մարդիկ չէին սահմանել ֆիզիկական արատը: Դրա համար դրա տակ ամեն ինչ անցնում էր:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, նախ էս երկու հիվանդություններն ահավոր հազվադեպ են հանդիպում: Երկրորդ, գիտությունը հասել ա նրան, որ կարում են էդ էրեխեքի կյանքը երկարացնել: Ի՞նչ երաշխիք, որ չեն կարողանա նաև ինտելեկտը դզել կամ պայմաններ ստեղծել, որ շատ ցածր ինտելեկտով մեկը կարողանա ձեր ասած լիարժեք կյանքով ապրել:


Այսինքն թեև էս պահին բժշկությունը կարում ա ապահովի իրանց 5 (10) տարվա գոյությունը (ես դա կյանք չեմ անվանի), բայց եկեք կլնի դուք էդ երեխուն տարեք պահեք, հետը կապվեք, օրեկան իրան նայելով ու խնամելով տառապեք, էն հույսով, որ էդ 10 տարվա մեջ բժշկությունը լա՜վ առաջ կգնա, ու դուք ևս 5 տարի էլ կձգեք, նոր կթաղեք։

Շնորհակալ եմ, ես կնախընտրեմ ընդհանրապես չկապվել այդ էակի հետ, ու մի ամիս (մաքսիմում տարի) հետո մոռանալ նրա գոյության մասին։

Ի դեպ, հիվանդությունը հանզադեպ ա, բայց երեխաներից հրաժարվելու դեպքերն են ամեն քայլին չեն հանդիպում։

----------

Rhayader (11.10.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտ, նախ էս երկու հիվանդություններն ահավոր հազվադեպ են հանդիպում: Երկրորդ, գիտությունը հասել ա նրան, որ կարում են էդ էրեխեքի կյանքը երկարացնել: *Ի՞նչ երաշխիք,* որ չեն կարողանա նաև ինտելեկտը դզել կամ պայմաններ ստեղծել, որ շատ ցածր ինտելեկտով մեկը կարողանա ձեր ասած լիարժեք կյանքով ապրել:


 երբ որ երաշխիք կլինի, կամ ավելի ճիշտ արդեն բուժումը կամ վերահսկումը կլինի, էն ժամանակ էլ արդեն հարցը կփոխվի… իսկ դու ի՞նչ երաշխիք ունես որ հետագայում կլինի, կամ ե՞րբ ա լինելու… 




> Մեֆ, նորից եմ ասում. սահմանի ինքնուրույն լինելը: Որտե՞ղ ա ավարտվում ինքնուրույնությունը ու սկսվում կախվածությունը: Ազատ տեղաշարժվելո՞վ, ինտելեկտի որոշակի մակարդակո՞վ, հասարակության կողմից ընդունելի վարքագծով: Որտեղի՞ց: Ասում եմ՝ Անգլիայում օրենքը թույլ էր տալիս հղիության ցանկացած ժամկետում աբորտ անել «ֆիզիկական արատ ունեցող երեխային»: Մարդիկ չէին սահմանել ֆիզիկական արատը: Դրա համար դրա տակ ամեն ինչ անցնում էր:


Բյուր, իմ համար դժվար ա սահմանելը, բայց կարամ հարցին ուրիշ տեսանկյունից մոտենամ… եթե հնարավոր չի սահմանել նշանակում ա բոլորն էլ նորմալ են ծնվում ու երեխայից հրաժարվելը պետք ա լինի անլեգալ, նույնն էլ աբորտը որովհետև, ոնց որ դու ես ասում "ինչ երաշխիք կա որ մի օր չեն գտնի լուծումը"… հնարավոր չի ապագայի հույսերի վրա էսօր որոշում կայացնել, նամանավանդ ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա որ ապագան հենց էդ զարգացումներն ա ունենալու և ամենակարևորը ե՞րբ ա լինելու…

----------


## Chuk

> Շնորհակալ եմ, ես կնախընտրեմ ընդհանրապես չկապվել այդ էակի հետ, ու մի ամիս (մաքսիմում տարի) հետո մոռանալ նրա գոյության մասին։


Կմոռանա՞ս, Արտ:
Ես կարծում եմ, որ կարող ա դեպք լինել, երբ մարդը ստիպված լինի հրաժարվել: Բայց որ մոռանա, մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում: Նորմալ մարդը կապրի անընդհատ մեղքի զգացողությամբ, իմ կարծիքով:

----------

boooooooom (09.10.2014), Lusntag Lusine (09.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքն թեև էս պահին բժշկությունը կարում ա ապահովի իրանց 5 (10) տարվա գոյությունը (ես դա կյանք չեմ անվանի), բայց եկեք կլնի դուք էդ երեխուն տարեք պահեք, հետը կապվեք, օրեկան իրան նայելով ու խնամելով տառապեք, էն հույսով, որ էդ 10 տարվա մեջ բժշկությունը լա՜վ առաջ կգնա, ու դուք ևս 5 տարի էլ կձգեք, նոր կթաղեք։
> 
> Շնորհակալ եմ, ես կնախընտրեմ ընդհանրապես չկապվել այդ էակի հետ, ու մի ամիս (մաքսիմում տարի) հետո մոռանալ նրա գոյության մասին։
> 
> Ի դեպ, հիվանդությունը հանզադեպ ա, բայց երեխաներից հրաժարվելու դեպքերն են ամեն քայլին չեն հանդիպում։


Արտ, մարդիկ նույնիսկ մահացած ծնված երեխային չեն մոռանում: Ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> երբ որ երաշխիք կլինի, կամ ավելի ճիշտ արդեն բուժումը կամ վերահսկումը կլինի, էն ժամանակ էլ արդեն հարցը կփոխվի… իսկ դու ի՞նչ երաշխիք ունես որ հետագայում կլինի, կամ ե՞րբ ա լինելու…


Մեֆ, շատ կոնկրետ հիմա ցողունային բջիջների վրա են աշխատում: Չի բացառվում, որ մոտ ապագայում հնարավոր լինի կեղևի չզարգացող, վնասված հատվածներն էնպես խթանել, որ զարգանան:




> Բյուր, իմ համար դժվար ա սահմանելը, բայց կարամ հարցին ուրիշ տեսանկյունից մոտենամ… եթե հնարավոր չի սահմանել նշանակում ա բոլորն էլ նորմալ են ծնվում ու երեխայից հրաժարվելը պետք ա լինի անլեգալ, նույնն էլ աբորտը որովհետև, ոնց որ դու ես ասում "ինչ երաշխիք կա որ մի օր չեն գտնի լուծումը"… հնարավոր չի ապագայի հույսերի վրա էսօր որոշում կայացնել, նամանավանդ ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա որ ապագան հենց էդ զարգացումներն ա ունենալու և ամենակարևորը ե՞րբ ա լինելու…


Իսկ ես կողմ եմ, որ աբորտն անլեգալ դառնա, բայց դա մի հատ ուրիշ, շատ մեծ հարց ա:
Ապագայի վրա հույս դնելը հարցի շատ փոքր կողմն ա: Ավելի մեծ կողմն էն ա, թե որտեղից ա սկսվում ինքնուրույնությունը, ինչ ենք հասկանում դրա տակ: Էսօր լիքը հայ ջահելներ, որոնք ամեն ինչով առողջ են, շատ ավելի պակաս ինքնուրույն են, քան ասենք Բելգիայում ապրող Դաուն ունեցողը:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.10.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, շատ կոնկրետ հիմա ցողունային բջիջների վրա են աշխատում: *Չի բացառվում*, որ մոտ ապագայում հնարավոր լինի կեղևի չզարգացող, վնասված հատվածներն էնպես խթանել, որ զարգանան:


Համաձայն եմ Բյուր, բայց դա ծնողի հարցին պատասխան չի ոնց որ ասում են you can't take this to the bank… հավատում եմ որ կլինի ժամանակ որ կլուծեն էդ հարցը… իմ արգումենտ էն ա որ էդքան դաժան մեղադրելը մարդուն, նման երեխայից հրաժարվելը սխալ ա… ծնված երեխայից հրաժարվելը շատ դժվար բան ա, դրա համար ես հատուկ շեշտում եմ մինչև ծնունդը, բայց ծնվելուց հետո էլ ա էդ հարցը մնում ակտուալ…





> Իսկ ես կողմ եմ, որ աբորտն անլեգալ դառնա, բայց դա մի հատ ուրիշ, շատ մեծ հարց ա:
> Ապագայի վրա հույս դնելը հարցի շատ փոքր կողմն ա: Ավելի մեծ կողմն էն ա, թե որտեղից ա սկսվում ինքնուրույնությունը, ինչ ենք հասկանում դրա տակ: Էսօր լիքը հայ ջահելներ, որոնք ամեն ինչով առողջ են, շատ ավելի պակաս ինքնուրույն են, քան ասենք Բելգիայում ապրող Դաուն ունեցողը:


օքեյ… 

ամեն երկրի ու հասարակության համար տարբեր ա…տարբեր ժամանակների համար էլ ա դա տարբեր… հաստատուն չի… էն ինչ որ էսօր կարողանում ես ու գիտես անցյալում չգիտեիր ու դա անցյալի որոշումը սխալ չի դարձնում… քո օրինակն արգումենտիդ չի օգնում Բյուր, կապ չունի քո ասածը Բելգիան իրա մշակույթն ու ստանդարտներն ունի հայերն իրենցը… եթե Հայաստանուն դաունով մեկը ծնվի ավելի լավ ա էդ երեխին հանեն երկրից ու Բելգիա տանեն… 

հարցը մենակ ցանկությունը չի, նաև կարողությունն ա, ֆիզիկապես ու ֆինանսապես…

----------

Աթեիստ (09.10.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կմոռանա՞ս, Արտ:
> Ես կարծում եմ, որ կարող ա դեպք լինել, երբ մարդը ստիպված լինի հրաժարվել: Բայց որ մոռանա, մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում: Նորմալ մարդը կապրի անընդհատ մեղքի զգացողությամբ, իմ կարծիքով:


«С глаз долой, из сердца вон»-ը շատ լավ աշխատում ա։ Կհիշեմ  հազվադեպ, վատ երազի պես։

Ծանոթս եթե հենց ծնվելու պահին իմանար երեխայի դիագնոզը, հրաժարվելու էր։ Բայց արդեն 8 ամիս ա էդ երեխուն պահում են, հիմա դժվար ա (անհնար ա) հրաժարվել։ Հիմա ամեն օր աչքների առաջ մեծանալու ա մտավոր հետամնաց երեխա (որն ըստ դիգանոզի ձգելու ա ամենաշատը 25 տարի), իրանք էլ ցերեկը փորձեն նրա կյանքը դարձնեն ուրախ ու հետաքրքիր, իսկ գիշերը մարդ ու կնիկ իրար փաթաթված լացեն։

Լացում ես, որտև գիտակցում ես, որ զավակդ խնդիր ունի, որի դեմ դու անզոր ես։ Ու ամեն բացվող օր քեզ հիշեցնում ա, որ դու ԱՆԶՈՐ ես։ Քեզ լխճում ա էդ փաստով։ Միակ բանը, որ կարաս, դա զավակից հերթական օրը գեղեցկացնելն ա, որ մահանալուց ասես. «ես ինչ կարացա արեցի»։ Բայց դե ասելուց հետո էլ գիտակցելու ես, որ տենց բան չկա, որտև չկարացար օրինակ տանես, Եվրոպայի ու ամերիկայի բժիշկներին ցույց տաս։ Որտև եթե նույնիսկ տարար Եվրոպա, նայեցին, ու բան չկարացան անեն, գիտեիր, որ մյուս երկրում էլ կա նման կլինիկա, որը գովում էին, ու *կարող* ա ընդեղ կարում էին մի բան անել, բայց դե դու չէիր կարում տանել ...


Չէ, ընկեր, ոնց որ չհամոզվեցի ...

----------

Rhayader (11.10.2014), Skeptic (11.10.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Երեխան, *ցավոք*, չի ընտրել ծնվել:


Ռայ ջան…
Եթե "ցավոք" բառը պատահականություն չի նախադասությանդ մեջ, ուրեմն կարող եմ ուրախացնել քեզ.
Երեխա՛ն է ընտրել ծնվել:

*Երեխա՛ն է ընտրել:*

Երեխան ծնողի սեփականությունը չի՛: Երեխան ծնողի մի զույգ կոշիկը չի՛, որ ոտքին փոքր էր, դեն գցեց, բայց մինչև օրս երբեմն ափսոսանքով հիշում է:

Դուք այստեղ հիմնականում երեխայի մասին չէ, որ խոսում եք, դուք այստեղ ձեր էգոիզմի մասին եք խոսում: Սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ եք, քանի որ թեման ոչ թե արատավոր երեխայի մասին է, այլ արատավոր երեխա ունեցող ծնողի: Բայց հարցը երբեք նորմալ լուծում չի կարող ստանալ, քանի դուք ձեզ ձեր երեխաների սեփականատերերն եք համարում: 

Հարցը լրիվ այլ երանգ կարող էր ստանալ, եթե դուք գոնե մի պահ ձեզ թույլ տայիք մտածել, որ ոչ թե ծնողն է ընտրում երեխային, այլ երեխան է ընտրում ծնողին: Եվ այս դեպքում արդեն ոչ թե երեխան է պարտական ծնողին /չնայած երեխան պարտական չէ ոչ մի դեպքում/, այլ ծնողն է պարտական երեխային, որ նա կոնկրետ այդ մարդուն իր ծնողը լինելու իրավունքն է տվել: Ուղղակի պետք է մի պահ լրջորեն մտածել այդ մասին:

----------

Aurora (09.10.2014), Ուլուանա (09.10.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Ֆիզիկական արատները ես արատ չեմ համարում, որպեսզի հարց դրվի պահելու, թե հրաժարվելու:  Երբ արդեն երեխան ծնվել է մտավոր զարգացման խնդիրներով, ինչ դիագնոզով ուզում է լինի, նա հասկանում է ինչպես են վարվում իր հետ: Նա հասկանում է ջերմությունը, որը ստանում է ծնողից, նա հասկանում է անտարբերությունը: Կարող է չխոսել, չսպասարկել իրեն ամենատարրական բաները, բայց նա հաստատ հասկանում է ինչպես են վարվում իր հետ: Խնամում են, գուրգուրում են, հոգ են տանում, թե՞ ի միջայլոց աշխատանքային կարգով ինչ որ պարտականություններ են անում, առանց զգացմունքի: Չեմ պատկերացնում մի Ծնողի, ով այսքանը գիտակցելով կարող է հրաժարվել երեխայից: Առողջ երեխային էլ կարելի է կորցնել քսան- քսանհինգ տարեկանում, ցավը նույնն է, երեխան մնում է երեխա: 
   Երբ երեխադ ժպտում է, փարվում է, քեզ ու սիրում է, հոգ չէ, թե ինքը ընդհամենը այդքանն է հասկանում: Երեխաներ կան, որ այդքանն  էլ չեն կարող անել, բայց նրանք հաստատ հասկանում են, որ իրենք սիրված են: Գոնե այդքանը, բայց հասկանում են:

----------

Aurora (09.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համաձայն եմ Բյուր, բայց դա ծնողի հարցին պատասխան չի ոնց որ ասում են you can't take this to the bank… հավատում եմ որ կլինի ժամանակ որ կլուծեն էդ հարցը… իմ արգումենտ էն ա որ էդքան դաժան մեղադրելը մարդուն, նման երեխայից հրաժարվելը սխալ ա… ծնված երեխայից հրաժարվելը շատ դժվար բան ա, դրա համար ես հատուկ շեշտում եմ մինչև ծնունդը, բայց ծնվելուց հետո էլ ա էդ հարցը մնում ակտուալ…


Ես ծնողին չեմ մեղադրում, մեղադրում եմ հասարակությանը, որը հրաժարվելու այլընտրանքը տալիս ա:




> ամեն երկրի ու հասարակության համար տարբեր ա…տարբեր ժամանակների համար էլ ա դա տարբեր… հաստատուն չի… էն ինչ որ էսօր կարողանում ես ու գիտես անցյալում չգիտեիր ու դա անցյալի որոշումը սխալ չի դարձնում… քո օրինակն արգումենտիդ չի օգնում Բյուր, կապ չունի քո ասածը Բելգիան իրա մշակույթն ու ստանդարտներն ունի հայերն իրենցը… եթե Հայաստանուն դաունով մեկը ծնվի ավելի լավ ա էդ երեխին հանեն երկրից ու Բելգիա տանեն…


Մեֆ ջան, Հայաստանում նորմալ երեխու համար էլ ա դժվար: Էկեք սաղ էրեխեքին հավաքենք, տանենք Բելգիա:
հարցը մենակ ցանկությունը չի, նաև կարողությունն ա, ֆիզիկապես ու ֆինանսապես…[/QUOTE]




> «С глаз долой, из сердца вон»-ը շատ լավ աշխատում ա։ Կհիշեմ  հազվադեպ, վատ երազի պես։
> 
> Ծանոթս եթե հենց ծնվելու պահին իմանար երեխայի դիագնոզը, հրաժարվելու էր։ Բայց արդեն 8 ամիս ա էդ երեխուն պահում են, հիմա դժվար ա (անհնար ա) հրաժարվել։ Հիմա ամեն օր աչքների առաջ մեծանալու ա մտավոր հետամնաց երեխա (որն ըստ դիգանոզի ձգելու ա ամենաշատը 25 տարի), իրանք էլ ցերեկը փորձեն նրա կյանքը դարձնեն ուրախ ու հետաքրքիր, իսկ գիշերը մարդ ու կնիկ իրար փաթաթված լացեն։
> 
> Լացում ես, որտև գիտակցում ես, որ զավակդ խնդիր ունի, որի դեմ դու անզոր ես։ Ու ամեն բացվող օր քեզ հիշեցնում ա, որ դու ԱՆԶՈՐ ես։ Քեզ լխճում ա էդ փաստով։ Միակ բանը, որ կարաս, դա զավակից հերթական օրը գեղեցկացնելն ա, որ մահանալուց ասես. «ես ինչ կարացա արեցի»։ Բայց դե ասելուց հետո էլ գիտակցելու ես, որ տենց բան չկա, որտև չկարացար օրինակ տանես, Եվրոպայի ու ամերիկայի բժիշկներին ցույց տաս։ Որտև եթե նույնիսկ տարար Եվրոպա, նայեցին, ու բան չկարացան անեն, գիտեիր, որ մյուս երկրում էլ կա նման կլինիկա, որը գովում էին, ու *կարող* ա ընդեղ կարում էին մի բան անել, բայց դե դու չէիր կարում տանել ...
> 
> 
> Չէ, ընկեր, ոնց որ չհամոզվեցի ...


Արտ, հիշու՞մ ես 90-ականները: Այ էդ ժամանակ գիտե՞ս քանի՜-քանի՜ ծնող ա ցերեկներն էրեխեքին ուրախացրել, ինքը սոված գնացել քնելու ու գիշերը լացել, որ անզոր ա իրա երեխայի համար որևէ բան անել: Գիտե՞ս հենց հիմա Հայաստանում ինչքան տենց ընտանիքներ կան, որոնց առողջ երեխաներին սննդով ապահովելը լուրջ խնդիր ա, իսկ թերսնված երեխան լիարժեք կյանք չի ապրում: Ու գիտե՞ս ինչքան կան ծնողներ, որոնք հրաժարվում են իրենց առողջ էրեխեքից, որովհետև անզոր են պահել:

Դու չարաչար սխալվում ես, եթե կարծում ես, թե մարդիկ որպես վատ երազ են հիշում իրենց թողած երեխաներին: Անգամ աբորտ արած կանայք, որոնք սկի չեն էլ տեսել ինչ են հանում իրենց միջից, լիքը տառապում են կյանքում: Նորմալ երկրներում թերապիայի են գնում, մի քիչ դզվում, հաղթահարում են, բայց Հայաստանի նման երկրում... Հըմ... Ընդհանրապես երեխայից հրաժարվելը շատ ուժեղ հոգեբանական հարված ա, մեղքի զգացում ա առաջացնում, ծանրացնում ա վիճակը, քան էդ երեխայի մահը (հետազոտություն էլ կա էդ թեմայով, կփորձեմ գտնել): Արատներով երեխային պահելը բոլորի շահերից ա բխում՝ թե՛ երեխայի, թե՛ ծնողի, թե՛ պետության: Բայց երբ ունես տհաս պետություն ու անգրագետ ծնողներ, միակ ճիշտը դառնում ա էդ պետությունում ընդհանրապես երեխա չունենալը:

----------

Aurora (09.10.2014), boooooooom (09.10.2014), Cassiopeia (09.10.2014), Lusntag Lusine (09.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), SSS (09.10.2014), Արէա (09.10.2014), Նիկեա (09.10.2014), Ուլուանա (09.10.2014), Տրիբուն (09.10.2014)

----------


## Aurora

Մարդիկ կան որբանոցներից ուրիշի հիվանդ ու արատավոր երեխային են որդեգրում, որովհետև ուզում են հնարավորություն տալ այդ երեխային հոգատարության ու սիրո մոջ ապրելու  ու այդ երեխաները դառնում են իրենց կյանքի իմաստը, որքան էլ շատ մարդկանց համար դա անհասկանալի է։ Անկախ նրանից, որքան է որոշված այդ երեխային ապրել՝ մի տարի, 5, թե 15, այդ երեխաներն էլ իրավունք ունեն ծնող ունենալու ու քիչ թե շատ մարդկային կյանքով ապրելու։

----------

Ariadna (09.10.2014), boooooooom (09.10.2014), Lusntag Lusine (09.10.2014), Sambitbaba (09.10.2014), Նիկեա (09.10.2014), Ուլուանա (09.10.2014), Տրիբուն (09.10.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ծնողին չեմ մեղադրում, մեղադրում եմ հասարակությանը, որը հրաժարվելու այլընտրանքը տալիս ա:
> 
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, Հայաստանում նորմալ երեխու համար էլ ա դժվար: Էկեք սաղ էրեխեքին հավաքենք, տանենք Բելգիա:
> հարցը մենակ ցանկությունը չի, նաև կարողությունն ա, ֆիզիկապես ու ֆինանսապես…







> Արտ, հիշու՞մ ես 90-ականները: Այ էդ ժամանակ գիտե՞ս քանի՜-քանի՜ ծնող ա ցերեկներն էրեխեքին ուրախացրել, ինքը սոված գնացել քնելու ու գիշերը լացել, որ անզոր ա իրա երեխայի համար որևէ բան անել: Գիտե՞ս հենց հիմա Հայաստանում ինչքան տենց ընտանիքներ կան, որոնց առողջ երեխաներին սննդով ապահովելը լուրջ խնդիր ա, իսկ թերսնված երեխան լիարժեք կյանք չի ապրում: Ու գիտե՞ս ինչքան կան ծնողներ, որոնք հրաժարվում են իրենց առողջ էրեխեքից, որովհետև անզոր են պահել:
> 
> Դու չարաչար սխալվում ես, եթե կարծում ես, թե մարդիկ որպես վատ երազ են հիշում իրենց թողած երեխաներին: Անգամ աբորտ արած կանայք, որոնք սկի չեն էլ տեսել ինչ են հանում իրենց միջից, լիքը տառապում են կյանքում: Նորմալ երկրներում թերապիայի են գնում, մի քիչ դզվում, հաղթահարում են, բայց Հայաստանի նման երկրում... Հըմ... Ընդհանրապես երեխայից հրաժարվելը շատ ուժեղ հոգեբանական հարված ա, մեղքի զգացում ա առաջացնում, ծանրացնում ա վիճակը, քան էդ երեխայի մահը (հետազոտություն էլ կա էդ թեմայով, կփորձեմ գտնել): *Արատներով երեխային պահելը բոլորի շահերից ա բխում՝ թե՛ երեխայի, թե՛ ծնողի, թե՛ պետության:* Բայց երբ ունես տհաս պետություն ու անգրագետ ծնողներ, միակ ճիշտը դառնում ա էդ պետությունում ընդհանրապես երեխա չունենալը:


Բյուր, դու ո՞նց կարաս հասարակությանը մեղադրել տենց բան թույլ տալու համար… Հասարակությունը ո՞նց կարա որոշի թե մարդն ինչ բեռի տակ կարա մտնի… էդ երեխայի խնամքը շատ ասպեկտներ ունի… նախ ծնողը պետք ա կարողանա ֆիզիկապես ու ֆինանսապես ապահովել էդ երեխայի համար բարենպաստ պայմաններ… պետք ա ժամանակ տրամադրի… սա ընտանիքի ստրուկտուրան լրիվ փոխում ա, կայննքի մակարդակը լրիվ գցում ա… նորմալ երեխայի պես չի լինելու… եթե չկարողանա անել, ի՞նչ պիտի անի հասարակությունը, վերցնելու ա՞ էդ երեխին էդ ծնողնեմրի ձեռքից… դատելու ե՞ն էդ ծնողին որ չի կարողացել պատշաճ խնամել… հասարակությունը անգամ իրավունք չունի ստիպելու մարդուն նման քայլերի գնալ… 

Բյուր, աբորտի ու հրաժարման երևույթը ինչքան էլ որ ցավալի լինի ու անընդունելի մարդկանց համար, կա ու լինելու ա… հարցը ստեղ էն ա որ դու ուզում ես դրանք քրեականացնել… արեհցիր՝ երևույթը միևնույնն ա շարունակվելու ա ու էս անգամ ավելի տգեղ ու անմարդկային… մարդիկ իրենց հիվանդ երեխային թողնելու են աղբանոցներում, աբորտն էլ անելու են հակահիգիենիկ ու հակասանիտարական պայմաններում… բանտերն էլ լցնելու ես մարդկանցով ովքեր հնարավորություն չունեն իրենց անբուժելի հիվանդ երեխային խնամելու, բժիշկներով ովքեր աբորտ են արել ու կանանցով ովքեր գնացել են աբորտի… 




> Արատներով երեխային պահելը բոլորի շահերից ա բխում՝ թե՛ երեխայի, թե՛ ծնողի, թե՛ պետության:


Բյուր, դու գիտես թե մենք ինչ արատնեմրից ենք խոսում… կարաս վերը գրածդ մի քիչ մանրամասնես…

----------

Skeptic (11.10.2014), Աթեիստ (09.10.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Կմոռանա՞ս, Արտ:
> Ես կարծում եմ, որ կարող ա դեպք լինել, երբ մարդը ստիպված լինի հրաժարվել: Բայց որ մոռանա, մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում: Նորմալ մարդը կապրի անընդհատ մեղքի զգացողությամբ, իմ կարծիքով:


Չուկ, որոշումներ կան, որոնք հետք են թողնում, բայց մեղքի զգացողություն՝ դժվար թե: Մեղքի զգացողություն պետք է ունենան նրանք, ովքեր նման սարսափելի գոյությունն ավելի են ձգում՝ ընդամենը իրենց էգոիզմի հետևանքով:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.10.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, որոշումներ կան, որոնք հետք են թողնում, բայց մեղքի զգացողություն՝ դժվար թե: Մեղքի զգացողություն պետք է ունենան նրանք, ովքեր նման սարսափելի գոյությունն ավելի են ձգում՝ ընդամենը իրենց էգոիզմի հետևանքով:


Ռայ, մեկը մեղքի զգացողություն կունենա, մյուսի մոտ հետք կթողնի, բայց հաստատ Արտի ասածի պես նորմալ մարդը չի մոռանա, էլի:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, մեկը մեղքի զգացողություն կունենա, մյուսի մոտ հետք կթողնի, բայց հաստատ Արտի ասածի պես նորմալ մարդը չի մոռանա, էլի:


Մոռանալը՝ կարող է և մոռանալ, եթե շատ սենտիմենտալ չլինի: Բայց արի համաձայնենք, որ տաս տարի տառապեցրած երեխային մոռանալ անհամեմատ ավելի դժվար կլինի:

----------

Skeptic (11.10.2014), Աթեիստ (11.10.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ ջան…
> Եթե "ցավոք" բառը պատահականություն չի նախադասությանդ մեջ, ուրեմն կարող եմ ուրախացնել քեզ.
> Երեխա՛ն է ընտրել ծնվել:
> 
> *Երեխա՛ն է ընտրել:*
> 
> Երեխան ծնողի սեփականությունը չի՛: Երեխան ծնողի մի զույգ կոշիկը չի՛, որ ոտքին փոքր էր, դեն գցեց, բայց մինչև օրս երբեմն ափսոսանքով հիշում է:
> 
> Դուք այստեղ հիմնականում երեխայի մասին չէ, որ խոսում եք, դուք այստեղ ձեր էգոիզմի մասին եք խոսում: Սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ եք, քանի որ թեման ոչ թե արատավոր երեխայի մասին է, այլ արատավոր երեխա ունեցող ծնողի: Բայց հարցը երբեք նորմալ լուծում չի կարող ստանալ, քանի դուք ձեզ ձեր երեխաների սեփականատերերն եք համարում: 
> ...


Սամ, էն որ՝ սիրուն է հնչում, բայց չէ էլի  :LOL:  երեխան նույնիսկ չգիտի, ինչ է ընտրությունը, ծնվելու պահին: Ես ինքս, եթե ընտրելու լինեի, հաստատ կնախընտրեի երբեք չծնվել: Ու ընդհանրապես, լացից դատելով, եթե երեխայի ընտրությունը լիներ, հավերժ կմնար արգանդի տաքության ու մթության մեջ:

----------


## Rhayader

Պարզապես մի քանի մարդու ջանքերով այս թեման վերածվում է «աբորտները չես դատապարտում՝ պաշտպանում ես Հիտլերի համակենտրոնացման ճամբարները» կարգի քննարկման էլի  :Bad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ինձ թվում ա, որ ծնողների ընտրության իրավունքը սկսվում ա առանց պաշտպանվելու սեքսի պահից ու ավարտվում ա հղիության էն պահին, երբ պտուղը ձևավորված ա, ու աբորտ անելն ալևս հավասարազոր ա սպանության։ Դրանից հետո պտուղը/երեխան, ցանկացած այլ կենդանի էակի պես, ընտրում ա կյանքը՝ գիտակցելով կամ չգիտակցելով ու անկախ արատների առկայությունից, ձևից ու խորությունից: Հետևապես, կյանքից զրկելը միանշանակ համարում եմ անընդունելի։

Մասնագիտացված հաստատություն հանձնելը՝ երեխայի հետ անընդհատ կապը պահելով, ընդունելի տարբերակ ա, եթե իրոք մասնագիտացված հաստատություն ա, հատուկ խնամքով ու կրթությամբ։ Իսկ եթե ուղղակի նման երեխաների հավաքման կետ ա, հասարակության ու ծնողների աչքից հեռու, ապա ավելի լավ ա կյանքից հեռացնեն։

----------

boooooooom (11.10.2014), Rhayader (11.10.2014), Sagittarius (11.10.2014)

----------


## Skeptic

Էսօր սուսուփուս կարդում էի, քանի որ չէի ուզում կրկնվել, բայց մի բան կուզեի ավելացնել.



> Արտ, հիշու՞մ ես 90-ականները: Այ էդ ժամանակ գիտե՞ս քանի՜-քանի՜ ծնող ա ցերեկներն էրեխեքին ուրախացրել, ինքը սոված գնացել քնելու ու գիշերը լացել, որ անզոր ա իրա երեխայի համար որևէ բան անել: Գիտե՞ս հենց հիմա Հայաստանում ինչքան տենց ընտանիքներ կան, որոնց առողջ երեխաներին սննդով ապահովելը լուրջ խնդիր ա, իսկ թերսնված երեխան լիարժեք կյանք չի ապրում: Ու գիտե՞ս ինչքան կան ծնողներ, որոնք հրաժարվում են իրենց առողջ էրեխեքից, որովհետև անզոր են պահել:


Բյուր, սա «ծղոտե մարդու» փաստարկի դասական օրինակ ա. քննարկման սկզբնական առարկային (արատներով ծնված երեխայից հրաժարում) որոշակի առումներով նման որևէ երևույթ (ծայրահեղ ծանր սոցիալական վիճակում գտնվող ընտանիքում ծնված առողջ երեխայից հրաժարում) քննադատելը՝ հաշվի չառնելով դրանց միջև առկա խիստ կարևոր տարբերությունները (էն, որ առողջ ու աղքատ երեխաները կյանքը դասավորելու անհամեմատ մեծ շանսեր, հնարավորություններ, ունակություններ ունեն):

Չեմ ասում, որ ծանր մտավոր արատներով ու/կամ մի քանի տարվա կյանքի դատապարտված երեխային հատուկ հաստատություններ հանձնելը բոլոր դեպքերում ճիշտ ա: Համաձայն եմ, որ շատ բան ա կախված թե՛ հաստատությունից, թե՛ ընտանիքի հնարավորություններից ու տրամադրվածությունից, թե՛ երեխայի վիճակից, բայց վերևում նշածս փաստարկը, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ միայն ճիշտ չի, այլ նաև՝ ոչ կոռեկտ:

----------

Rhayader (11.10.2014), Աթեիստ (11.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էսօր սուսուփուս կարդում էի, քանի որ չէի ուզում կրկնվել, բայց մի բան կուզեի ավելացնել.
> 
> 
> Բյուր, սա «ծղոտե մարդու» փաստարկի դասական օրինակ ա. քննարկման սկզբնական առարկային (արատներով ծնված երեխայից հրաժարում) որոշակի առումներով նման որևէ երևույթ (ծայրահեղ ծանր սոցիալական վիճակում գտնվող ընտանիքում ծնված առողջ երեխայից հրաժարում) քննադատելը՝ հաշվի չառնելով դրանց միջև առկա խիստ կարևոր տարբերությունները (էն, որ առողջ ու աղքատ երեխաները կյանքը դասավորելու անհամեմատ մեծ շանսեր, հնարավորություններ, ունակություններ ունեն):
> 
> Չեմ ասում, որ ծանր մտավոր արատներով ու/կամ մի քանի տարվա կյանքի դատապարտված երեխային հատուկ հաստատություններ հանձնելը բոլոր դեպքերում ճիշտ ա: Համաձայն եմ, որ շատ բան ա կախված թե՛ հաստատությունից, թե՛ ընտանիքի հնարավորություններից ու տրամադրվածությունից, թե՛ երեխայի վիճակից, բայց վերևում նշածս փաստարկը, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ միայն ճիշտ չի, այլ նաև՝ ոչ կոռեկտ:


Սկեպտ ջան, դրանք իրար հետ խիստ կապված բաներ են: Նայի, էստեղ փաստարկների մեջ բազմիցս նշվում ա ընտանիքի համար նման երեխայի բեռ լինելը: Ու որպեսզի բեռ չլինի, որպես լուծում առաջարկվում ա հրաժարումը, ոչ թե պետական/հասարակական աջակցությունը: Բայց նույն կերպ բեռ ա նաև առողջ երեխան սոցիալապես անապահով ծնողների համար ու հակառակը՝ արատներով ծնված երեխան բեռ չի, երբ ծնողների ֆինանսական վիճակը կամ պետության աջակցությունը թույլ են տալիս, որ երեխան մի քանի վիրահատության ենթարկվի, թանկարժեք դեղեր կամ սնունդ ընդունի, համապատասխան կրթական հաստատություն հաճախի և այլն:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.10.2014), Տրիբուն (12.10.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Մոռանալը՝ կարող է և մոռանալ, եթե շատ սենտիմենտալ չլինի: Բայց արի համաձայնենք, որ տաս տարի տառապեցրած երեխային մոռանալ անհամեմատ ավելի դժվար կլինի:


Իհարկե՛ ավելի դժվար կլինի: Դա իսկի քննարկելիք էլ չեմ դարձնում: Պարզապես Աթեիստի կատեգորիկ միտքը, որ «ու մի ամիս (մաքսիմում տարի) հետո մոռանալ նրա գոյության մասին» համարում եմ աբսուրդ՝ նորմալ մարդկանց դեպքում: Հիշեցնեմ, ես հենց այդ մտքին էի արձագանքել, ոչ թե հիմա քո գրածին, որը լրիվ ուրիշ բան է:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես թեմայում առանձնապես չեմ արտահայտվել, բայց կարճ գրել էի, որ այո, դեպքեր կան, որ ես ինքս էլ կհրաժարվեի: Ուղղակի իմ չափանիշը հավանաբար կլիներ էսպես. «եթե տաս տարի է ապրելու, բայց ես իրա էդ տաս տարին կարող եմ հրաշալի դարձնել, ապա թող ապրի, եթե իր տաս տարին դժոխք է լինելու, ավելի լավ է չապրի»: Նշեմ, որ չափազանց վերացական եմ խոսում, երբեք չեմ հետաքրքրվել, թե կոնկրետ ինչ դեպքերում է նման վտանգ լինում, և այլն:

----------

Rhayader (12.10.2014)

----------


## Skeptic

> Սկեպտ ջան, դրանք իրար հետ խիստ կապված բաներ են: Նայի, էստեղ փաստարկների մեջ բազմիցս նշվում ա ընտանիքի համար նման երեխայի բեռ լինելը: Ու որպեսզի բեռ չլինի, որպես լուծում առաջարկվում ա հրաժարումը, ոչ թե պետական/հասարակական աջակցությունը: Բայց նույն կերպ բեռ ա նաև առողջ երեխան սոցիալապես անապահով ծնողների համար...


Բեռ ա, բայց ոչ նույն կերպ: Երեխայի՝ արատներով ծնվելու մասին ծնողները նախապես կամ իմանում են, կամ՝ ոչ, նայած դեպք: Իսկ անապահով ընտանիքները գիտակցում են, որ երեխային չեն կարողանալու պահել, բայց ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով (բարոյական, կրոնական, ֆինանսական, որոշ երկրներում՝ նաև քրեական) աբորտ չեն անում ու ծնվելուց հետո էդ երեխայից հրաժարվում են: Իսկ թե ինչի են ծանր սոցիալական վիճակում գտնվող ընտանիքներից շատերը բազմազավակ, լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա ա:
Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ էս երկու դեպքերում բեռ լինելը տարբեր հանգամանքներով ա պայմանավորված, ու ծնողների պատասխանատվությունն ու ձեռնարկվելիք քայլերն էլ պետք ա դրանց համապատասխան դիտարկել:




> ...ու հակառակը՝ արատներով ծնված երեխան բեռ չի, երբ ծնողների ֆինանսական վիճակը կամ պետության աջակցությունը թույլ են տալիս, որ երեխան մի քանի վիրահատության ենթարկվի, թանկարժեք դեղեր կամ սնունդ ընդունի, համապատասխան կրթական հաստատություն հաճախի և այլն:


Ֆինանսների դերը չեմ անտեսում կամ թերագնահատում, բայց ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում ա դա որոշիչ գործոն լինում:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.10.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, էն որ՝ սիրուն է հնչում, բայց չէ էլի  երեխան նույնիսկ չգիտի, ինչ է ընտրությունը, ծնվելու պահին: Ես ինքս, եթե ընտրելու լինեի, հաստատ կնախընտրեի երբեք չծնվել: Ու ընդհանրապես, լացից դատելով, եթե երեխայի ընտրությունը լիներ, հավերժ կմնար արգանդի տաքության ու մթության մեջ:


Հարցը սիրունը կամ գեշը չի, Ռայ ջան... Հարցը ձեր շատ մակերեսային մոտեցումն է հարցին։
Համաձայն եմ, շատ լավ, շատ կարեկից, ցավոտ մտքեր են հնչում։ Բայց...

Խոստովանեմ, թե ինչի եմ նմանեցնում ձեր մոտեցումը.

Ձեռքի հասանելիության հեռավորության վրա կանգնել եք ծառի առջև։ (Ըստ ձեր աշխարհընկալման, այդ հեռավորությունն անհրաժեշտ է ձեզ, որպեսզի շոշափեք ու նոր միայն հավատաք, որ դա իրոք ծառ է, հայկառակ դեպքում այն ուղղակի գոյություն չունի։)
Դրա հետ մեկտեղ, դուք ձեր հայացքը մեխել եք ծառի բնին, քանի որ այն է ձեր աչքերի առջև, ծառին շատ մոտիկ գտնվելու հետևանքով։ Կանգնել ու շատ լուրջ փիլոսոփայություններ եք ասում, թե ինչ է ծառը։ Բոլորդ տարբեր բաներ եք ասում, բոլորդ էլ ոնց որ թե հետաքրքիր։ Բայց...
Համառորեն մեխվել եք տեղում, ոչ մի քիչ հետ եք գնում, որ գոնե տեսադաշտներդ մեծանա, ոչ էլ հայացքներդ վերև ու ներքև եք թեքում, որ ծառի տերևներն ու արմատներն էլ տեսնեք... Հիմա ես չգիտեմ, դուք գիտե՞ք արդյոք տերևների ու արմատների մասին, թե՞ չգիտեք, - կամ գիտեք ու հերքու՞մ եք նրանց գոյությունը։ Բայց դա էական չի արդեն։ Իսկ էական է այն, որ միայն ծառի բնին նայելով, այն ձեր փիլիսոփայական հարցին՝ ինչ է ծառը, - դուք միայն մեկ պատասխան կարող եք տալ. - Ծառը՝ վառելիք է։

Կյանքին էլ նայում եք ճիշտ նույն կերպով։ Սահմանափակվել եք ձեր տեսադաշտով ու ոչ տերևներն եք ուզում տեսնել, ոչ էլ արմատները։




> երեխան նույնիսկ չգիտի, ինչ է ընտրությունը, ծնվելու պահին:


Շատ լավ գիտի երեխան, Ռայ ջան։ Համ լավ գիտի, համ էլ ինձանից ու քեզանից շատ ավելին գիտի, - այդ հետո է, որ մեր ջանադիր միջամտության շնորհիվ երեխան մոռանում է ամեն ինչ։ Եվ ծնվելու պահին նա շատ լավ գիտի այն, ինչը ես ու դու մոռացել ենք վաղուց. որ նա՝ իր մարմինը չէ, նաև իր միտքն էլ չէ։ Եվ արգանդի հարմարավետ տաքությունն ու մթությունն էլ հոժարակամ լքում է այն պատճառով, որ գիտի, որ ինքն է նախատեսել իր աշխարհ վերադառնալը, ու գիտի նաև, որ, թե ինչ տեսք կունենան կոնկրետ տվյալ ֆիզիկական կյանքում իր ֆիզիկական մարմինն ու ուղեղը, նույնպես իր նախաձեռնությունն է և իր ընտրությունը։ 

Գիտեմ, անհնար է ձեզ փորձել համոզել, որ գոնե մի փոքր լրջորեն անցնեք վերամարմնավորման գաղափարի կողքով անգամ։ Չէ՞ որ դա գիտականորեն հաստատված չէ։ Եվ չնայած դրան, որոշ գիտնականներ արդեն լրջորեն աշխատում են դրա վրա, և ես համոզված եմ, որ շատ շուտով արդեն ինչ-որ եզրահանգումներ անպայման կանեն։ Հիմա էլ ահագին տեղեկություններ կան այդ մասին, օրինակ այստեղ.  http://journal.reincarnationics.com/...hlyh-zhiznyah/

Ռեինկարնացիան միակ բանը չէր, ինչի մասին ուզում էի ասել։ Ուղղակի դա այն է, ինչը հնարավորություն է տալիս հասկանալ, որ մենք հնարավորություն ունենք նախապես ծրագրավորել մեր կյանքը, և դրանից հետո միայն գալ և ապրել մեր ծրագրի համաձայն։ Իսկ այդ միտքն ըմբռնելը կօգներ նաև ըմբռնել հաջորդ միտքը, որ մենք իրավունք չունենք ոչ մի երեխայի փոխարեն որոշել, թե ինչպես և որքան է ապրելու նա (իր իսկ գրած սցենարի համաձայն)։ Ու միակ բանը, որ կարող ենք անել, փորձել հնարավորինս հեշտացնել, կամ թեթևացնել նրա ներկա կյանքի փորձը, օգնել նրան անցնել այդ ճանապարհը, որքան էլ որ այն տևի։



Հ.Գ. Այս մեջբերածս տեղից մի նախադասություն շատ դուր եկավ ինձ, ու շատ էլ համապատասխանում է ասածիս, այնպես որ որոշեցի թարգմանել.

"Երբ դուք ձուկ եք որսում խոշոր անցքեր ունեցող ցանցով, երբեք չեք բռնի ձուկ, որն ավելի փոքր է, քան անցքերը։ Այն, ինչ դուք գտնում եք, միշտ սահմանափակված է նրանով, թե ինչ եք փնտրում։"

----------

laro (12.10.2014), Նիկեա (12.10.2014), Ուլուանա (15.10.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հարցը սիրունը կամ գեշը չի, Ռայ ջան... Հարցը ձեր շատ մակերեսային մոտեցումն է հարցին։
> Համաձայն եմ, շատ լավ, շատ կարեկից, ցավոտ մտքեր են հնչում։ Բայց...
> 
> Խոստովանեմ, թե ինչի եմ նմանեցնում ձեր մոտեցումը.
> 
> Ձեռքի հասանելիության հեռավորության վրա կանգնել եք ծառի առջև։ (Ըստ ձեր աշխարհընկալման, այդ հեռավորությունն անհրաժեշտ է ձեզ, որպեսզի շոշափեք ու նոր միայն հավատաք, որ դա իրոք ծառ է, հայկառակ դեպքում այն ուղղակի գոյություն չունի։)
> Դրա հետ մեկտեղ, դուք ձեր հայացքը մեխել եք ծառի բնին, քանի որ այն է ձեր աչքերի առջև, ծառին շատ մոտիկ գտնվելու հետևանքով։ Կանգնել ու շատ լուրջ փիլոսոփայություններ եք ասում, թե ինչ է ծառը։ Բոլորդ տարբեր բաներ եք ասում, բոլորդ էլ ոնց որ թե հետաքրքիր։ Բայց...
> Համառորեն մեխվել եք տեղում, ոչ մի քիչ հետ եք գնում, որ գոնե տեսադաշտներդ մեծանա, ոչ էլ հայացքներդ վերև ու ներքև եք թեքում, որ ծառի տերևներն ու արմատներն էլ տեսնեք... Հիմա ես չգիտեմ, դուք գիտե՞ք արդյոք տերևների ու արմատների մասին, թե՞ չգիտեք, - կամ գիտեք ու հերքու՞մ եք նրանց գոյությունը։ Բայց դա էական չի արդեն։ Իսկ էական է այն, որ միայն ծառի բնին նայելով, այն ձեր փիլիսոփայական հարցին՝ ինչ է ծառը, - դուք միայն մեկ պատասխան կարող եք տալ. - Ծառը՝ վառելիք է։
> 
> ...



Սամ ջան, ես հավանում եմ ռեինկարնացիայի տեսությունը, բայց քո գրածից ստացվում ա, որ որոշ մարդիկ ընտրում են հաջորդ փորձին մեռած ծնվել, ուրիշ ո՞նց կբացատրես մեռելածին սաղմրի գոյությունը։
Իմ համոզմամբ, բախտի հարց ա թե ինչ մարմին քեզ ռաստ կգա հաջորդ ծնվելիս։ Եթե մարմնի մեջ ուղեղը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով բացակայում ա, էդ սաղմը կամ արդեն մեռած ա ծնվելու, կամ 2 օրից մեռնելու ա։ Էդ ծնվելու փորձը համարում ենք չստացված, անցում ենք հաջորդին։
Ու քանի որ անհաջող ա, ծնողներն էլ են համարում անհաջող փորձ ու անցնում հաջորդին։

Մի քանի խոսք էլ մոռանալու մասին։

Նույնիսկ մոտիկ հարազատին կորցնելու ցավը ժամանակի ընթացքում անցնում ա, մնում ա հիշողությունը, իսկ լրիվ անծանոթ սաղմին մոռանալը շատ ավելի կարճ ժամանակի հարց ա։ IMHO

----------

Skeptic (12.10.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, ես հավանում եմ ռեինկարնացիայի տեսությունը, բայց քո գրածից ստացվում ա, որ որոշ մարդիկ ընտրում են հաջորդ փորձին մեռած ծնվել, ուրիշ ո՞նց կբացատրես մեռելածին սաղմրի գոյությունը։
> Իմ համոզմամբ, բախտի հարց ա թե ինչ մարմին քեզ ռաստ կգա հաջորդ ծնվելիս։ Եթե մարմնի մեջ ուղեղը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով բացակայում ա, էդ սաղմը կամ արդեն մեռած ա ծնվելու, կամ 2 օրից մեռնելու ա։ Էդ ծնվելու փորձը համարում ենք չստացված, անցում ենք հաջորդին։
> Ու քանի որ անհաջող ա, ծնողներն էլ են համարում անհաջող փորձ ու անցնում հաջորդին։


Շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիր, Արտ ջան, ու տեսնու՞մ ես, թե որքան հետաքրքիր և անկրկնելի բան է կյանքը։ :Smile: 

Բայց ինչպես նկատել ես, անմարդաբնակ կղզում ոչ ոք չի ծնվում։ (Այդպիսի գրականություն էլ կա իհարկե, բայց դա փիլիսոփայական տեսություն է ընդամենը, եթե չեմ սխալվում՝ սուֆիստական։) Մարդ միշտ ծնվում է ուրիշ մարդուց և իր կյանքի ընթացքում բազում մարդկանց հետ է շփվում։ Սա նշանակում է, որ իր ապագա կյանքի սցենարը գրելիս, նա ստիպված է հրավիրել իր պես ուրիշների էլ, որ օգնեն իրեն անցնելու իր հերթական կյանքի փորձը (օրինակ, հիմա ես որ գրում եմ քեզ այս ամենը, - դու ես հրավիրել ինձ, որ գամ ու գրեմ, իսկ ես էլ սիրալիր համաձայնվել եմ խաղալ այդ դերը քեզ համար :Wink: ), և մենք բոլորս միշտ փոխադարձաբար օգնում ենք մեկմեկու խաղալ մեր դերերը։ Ինչ ես կարծում, միգուցէ հենց սա է մեր բոլորի մեկմեկուց՝ թե արտաքինով, և թե բնավորությամբ այդքան տարբեր լինելու պատճառը։ Հակառակ դեպքում, ինչու՞ բոլորս ռոբոտի պես նման չենք իրար և նույն քայլերը չենք կատարում մեր կյանքում։

Եկ ավելի մոտենանք հարցիդ։
Բացի երեխայի փորձը, գոյություն ունի նաև ծնողի փորձ։ Մեռած ծնված երեխան՝ ծնողի փորձն է։ Երկու օր ապրող երեխան՝ ծնողի փորձն է։ Իսկ երեխան՝ ուղղակի համաձայնվել է գալ երկու րոպեով, օգնել ծնողին ապրել այդ փորձն ու գնալ, հակառակ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս մարդ կարող է ապրել երկու օրական երեխա կորցնելու փորձը... Առանց ուղեղ ապրող երեխան, կամ կարճ կյանք ունեցող երեխան, - դա էլ հիմնականում ծնողի փորձն է, չնայած երեխան էլ, հավանաբար ինչ-որ փորձ հասցնում է ապրել։ Բայց ինչ խոսք, որ ծնողն առավել հզոր փորձ է ձեռք բերում նման դեպքում։ Որովհետև նա մեծ ընտրության առաջ է կանգնել. հրաժարվե՞լ այդպիսի երխա լույս աշխարհ բերելուց ու հետո մոռանալ կամ տանջվել ամբողջ կյանքում; բերե՞լ լույս աշխարհ այդ երեխային ու հետո հանձնել համապատասխան հաստատություն և շուտով մոռանալ կամ տանջվել ամբողջ կյանքում մեղքի զգացումից; պահե՞լ արդյոք այդ երեխային, ամբողջ կյանքն ատելով նրան իր դժբախտ կյանքի համար, թե՞ շրջապատել այդ երեխային սիրով ու հոգատարությամբ, անկախ վիճակի ծանրությունից, նրան նվիրած ամեն հաջորդ օրը մի նոր հաղթանակ համարել և ի վերջո հասկանալ փորձի ամբողջ կարևորությունն ու նշանակությունն իր կյանքում։

Լիքը տարբերակներ կան, Արտ ջան, նաև լիքը ընտրություններ։ Այնքան բազմազան է կյանքը։ Ավելի ամբողջականորեն ծառի բունը դիտելիս էլ հայտնաբերում ես, որ այն անթիվ տերևներ ունի, շատ խորն արմատներ ունի, և հաճախ նույնիսկ պտղաբերում է... 




> Մի քանի խոսք էլ մոռանալու մասին։
> Նույնիսկ մոտիկ հարազատին կորցնելու ցավը ժամանակի ընթացքում անցնում ա, մնում ա հիշողությունը, իսկ լրիվ անծանոթ սաղմին մոռանալը շատ ավելի կարճ ժամանակի հարց ա։


Նորից ճիշտ ես։
Որովհետև այդ ցավը՝ քո էգոիզմն է, և այն ծնել է քո էգոն։ Դու ցավում ես ոչ թե նրա համար, ում կորցրել ես, այլ քո դարդն ես լալիս, որ չունես այլևս հարազատիդ քո կողքին։ Չունես նրա սերը, նրանից եկող ջերմությունը, նրան տեսնելու հնարավոթությունը և այլն։
Բայց այստեղ էլ շատ կարևոր մի հանգամանք կա. դու՝ քո էգոն չես։
Եվ նա՝ քո իսկական "Ես"-ը, քո իսկական էությունը շատ լավ գիտի, որ մարդու ամբողջական կյանքի ամենաբարդ, ամենադժվար, ամենավտանգավոր ժամանակաշրջանը հենց ֆիզիկական կյանքում անց կացրած ժամանակաշրջանն է։ Իսկ այնտեղ, որտեղ հիմա գտնվում է քո մոտիկը, նրան ոչ մի վտանգ չի սպառնում, նա ուղղակի Տանն է, բոլոր հնարավոր տեղերից ամենացանկալի տեղում, և իր հետագա կյանքի սցենարն է գրում։ :Smile: 
Սա է սփոփանքի պատճառը։

----------


## Rhayader

> Հարցը սիրունը կամ գեշը չի, Ռայ ջան... Հարցը ձեր շատ մակերեսային մոտեցումն է հարցին։
> Համաձայն եմ, շատ լավ, շատ կարեկից, ցավոտ մտքեր են հնչում։ Բայց...
> 
> Խոստովանեմ, թե ինչի եմ նմանեցնում ձեր մոտեցումը.
> 
> Ձեռքի հասանելիության հեռավորության վրա կանգնել եք ծառի առջև։ (Ըստ ձեր աշխարհընկալման, այդ հեռավորությունն անհրաժեշտ է ձեզ, որպեսզի շոշափեք ու նոր միայն հավատաք, որ դա իրոք ծառ է, հայկառակ դեպքում այն ուղղակի գոյություն չունի։)
> Դրա հետ մեկտեղ, դուք ձեր հայացքը մեխել եք ծառի բնին, քանի որ այն է ձեր աչքերի առջև, ծառին շատ մոտիկ գտնվելու հետևանքով։ Կանգնել ու շատ լուրջ փիլոսոփայություններ եք ասում, թե ինչ է ծառը։ Բոլորդ տարբեր բաներ եք ասում, բոլորդ էլ ոնց որ թե հետաքրքիր։ Բայց...
> Համառորեն մեխվել եք տեղում, ոչ մի քիչ հետ եք գնում, որ գոնե տեսադաշտներդ մեծանա, ոչ էլ հայացքներդ վերև ու ներքև եք թեքում, որ ծառի տերևներն ու արմատներն էլ տեսնեք... Հիմա ես չգիտեմ, դուք գիտե՞ք արդյոք տերևների ու արմատների մասին, թե՞ չգիտեք, - կամ գիտեք ու հերքու՞մ եք նրանց գոյությունը։ Բայց դա էական չի արդեն։ Իսկ էական է այն, որ միայն ծառի բնին նայելով, այն ձեր փիլիսոփայական հարցին՝ ինչ է ծառը, - դուք միայն մեկ պատասխան կարող եք տալ. - Ծառը՝ վառելիք է։
> 
> ...


Պրակտիկ կամ էմպիրիկ ապացույցներ չունեցող երևույթները պրակտիկ հարցում քննարկման հակված չեմ ենթարկել: Պարզապես մի քիչ հասուն է պետք լինել:

Երեխաները միայն լավ ընտանիքներում չեն ծնվում: Իրենք ծնվում են սպիդով հիվանդների մոտ՝ նախապես ՄԻԱՎ-վարակակիր, իրենք ծնվում են սովից մեռնող ընտանիքներում, թմրամոլների մոտ. ընդ որում, երեխա ծնվելու հավանականությունն ավելի շատ կախված է չպաշտպանված սեքսի հաճախությունից, քան իրենց էությունից: Չինացիների մոտ են ծնվում, ինչից հետո այդ երեխաներին դույլի մեջ խեղդում են: Ծնվում են պեդոֆիլների ընտանիքներում: Ծնվում են դեֆեկտներով, մահացած, իրար կպած, կիսատ, և այլն: Ցանկացած դեպքում, եթե դա իրենց ընտրությամբ լիներ, ապա կարելի կլիներ որոշակի վստահությամբ ասել, որ ընտրողների զգալի մասը սուիցիդալ մազոխիստներ են:

Արի պրակտիկ նայենք: Երեխան որոշում է Ա մարդու մոտ ծնվել, բայց Ա մարդն անպտուղ է, կամ սեքսով չի զբաղվում: Որոշի-չորոշի, ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինի: Կամ՝ եթե ես որոշեմ երեխա ունենալ, նույնիսկ եթե ոչ մեկը չորոշի ինձ մոտ ծնվել, ես մեկ է՝ երեխա կունենամ:

Քո ասած տարբերակից անուղղակիորեն հետևում է, որ կենդանի էակների քանակը պիտի կայուն լինի, որովհետև համակարգը փակ է: Դրանից էլ լրիվ ուղղակիորեն հետևում է մեկ ծնունդ = մեկ մահ դրույթը, որը պարզ լեզվով հնչում է այսպես՝ Վարդանը Վարդուշի հետ սեքս արեց, ու դրանից Վաղոյի տատը մեռավ: Կոչվում է հոգիների նախագոյության դրույթ, ու մեր լուսավորյալ դարի համար մի քիչ մութ գաղափար է, էլի:

Ինչ վերաբերում է ծառին, ավելի լավ է ծառի մասին դատել նրա փոքր մասը դիտարկելով ու ինդուկտիվ-դեդուկտիվ եզրահանգումներ անելով, քան ենթադրել, որ գոյություն ունի ծառ, ու դրա հիման վրա անել եզրահանգումներ:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2014), Աթեիստ (12.10.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Պրակտիկ կամ էմպիրիկ ապացույցներ չունեցող երևույթները պրակտիկ հարցում քննարկման հակված չեմ ենթարկել: Պարզապես մի քիչ հասուն է պետք լինել:


Քո կամքն է, Ռայ ջան, քեզ ստիպող չկա։ Բայց քո ամբողջ հասունությամբ հանդերձ, չեմ կարծում, թե կարողանայիր հակառակն էլ ապացուցել՝ թե պրակտիկորեն և թե էմպիրիկ։




> Երեխաները միայն լավ ընտանիքներում չեն ծնվում: Իրենք ծնվում են սպիդով հիվանդների մոտ՝ նախապես ՄԻԱՎ-վարակակիր, իրենք ծնվում են սովից մեռնող ընտանիքներում, թմրամոլների մոտ. ընդ որում, երեխա ծնվելու հավանականությունն ավելի շատ կախված է չպաշտպանված սեքսի հաճախությունից, քան իրենց էությունից: Չինացիների մոտ են ծնվում, ինչից հետո այդ երեխաներին դույլի մեջ խեղդում են: Ծնվում են պեդոֆիլների ընտանիքներում: Ծնվում են դեֆեկտներով, մահացած, իրար կպած, կիսատ, և այլն: Ցանկացած դեպքում, եթե դա իրենց ընտրությամբ լիներ, ապա կարելի կլիներ որոշակի վստահությամբ ասել, որ ընտրողների զգալի մասը սուիցիդալ մազոխիստներ են:


Ես էլ կոնկրետ Թութանհամոնի կամ Նիկոլայ Երկրորդի ընտանիքներից չէի խոսում։ Թվարկածներիցդ էլ և ոչ մի դեպքի առջև էլ ոչ մի խոչնդոտ չեմ տեսնում, որը թույլ կտար կոնկրետ դեպքը որպես հենց այդպիսի փորձ չընկալել։ 




> Արի պրակտիկ նայենք: Երեխան որոշում է Ա մարդու մոտ ծնվել, բայց Ա մարդն անպտուղ է, կամ սեքսով չի զբաղվում: Որոշի-չորոշի, ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինի:


Արի։
Երեխան երբեք չի որոշի անպտուղ ու սեքսով չզբաղվող Ա մարդու մոտ ծնվել, քանի որ շատ լավ գիտի, որ Ա մարդու մոտ ինքը երբեք չի ծնվի։ Ասածդ "надеяться на авось"-ները լրիվ ֆիզիկական կյանքի խաղեր են։ Իսկ երեխան, ինչպես արդեն ասացի, իր որոշումներն ըհնդունում է ֆիզիկական կյանք գալուց առաջ։




> Կամ՝ եթե ես որոշեմ երեխա ունենալ, նույնիսկ եթե ոչ մեկը չորոշի ինձ մոտ ծնվել, ես մեկ է՝ երեխա կունենամ:


Կամ՝
Եթե դու որոշես երեխա ունենալ.
Նախ, երբեք չես որոշի մի ձեռքանի կամ առանց ուղեղ երեխա ունենալ, որպեսզի ապրես մի ձեռքանի կամ առանց ուղեղ երեխա ունենալու փորձը,
Երկրորդ, եթե նույնիսկ այդ ցանկանաս էլ, քո ամբողջ ցանկությամբ հանդերձ չես կարող գուշակել, թե ինչ անես կամ ում հետ ամուսնանաս, որ այդպիսի երեխա ունենաս։ Իսկ դեռևս ֆիզիկական կյանք չմտած հոգին հեչի պես այդ հարցը լուծում է։ 
(Իհարկե, ցանկության դեպքում հենց սա էլ կարելի էր պրակտիկ կամ էմպիրիկ ապացույցներից մեկը համարել, բայց դե, ես չեմ պնդում։ Վարվեք, ինչպես հարմար կգտնեք։ )




> Քո ասած տարբերակից անուղղակիորեն հետևում է, որ կենդանի էակների քանակը պիտի կայուն լինի, որովհետև համակարգը փակ է: Դրանից էլ լրիվ ուղղակիորեն հետևում է մեկ ծնունդ = մեկ մահ դրույթը, որը պարզ լեզվով հնչում է այսպես՝ Վարդանը Վարդուշի հետ սեքս արեց, ու դրանից Վաղոյի տատը մեռավ: Կոչվում է հոգիների նախագոյության դրույթ, ու մեր լուսավորյալ դարի համար մի քիչ մութ գաղափար է, էլի:


Մի հիշեցում միայն. 
Նախագոյության վիճակում գտնվող հոգիների քանակը միշտ էլ շատ ավելի է, քան մարմնավորվածներինը, քանզի ֆիզիկական կաղապարի մեջ գտնվելը  լավագույն վիճակը չէ հոգու համար, և այդ պատճառով մարմնի մահից հետո հոգիներն առանձնապես չեն ձգտում վաղը չէ մյուս օրը նորից հետ գալու։ (Խոսքս չի վերաբերվում մեռած ծնվածներին կամ երկու թր ապրածներին, ովքեր ոչ թե իրենց սեփական փորձն էին ապրոում, այլ ծնողներին էին օգնում ընդամենն իրենց փորձն ապրել։ ) Այս կարևոր հանգամանքը ձեր լուսավորյալ դարը լավ էլ մթացրել է... :Sad:  
Այնպես որ բոլորովին կարիք չունես Վարդանի ու Վարդուշի սեքսը Վաղոյի տատու մահվան գրավականը դարձնել։




> Ինչ վերաբերում է ծառին, ավելի լավ է ծառի մասին դատել նրա փոքր մասը դիտարկելով ու ինդուկտիվ-դեդուկտիվ եզրահանգումներ անելով, քան ենթադրել, որ գոյություն ունի ծառ, ու դրա հիման վրա անել եզրահանգումներ


Այս նախադասությանը պատասխանելու համար, կներես, բայց ինձ դեռևս այդքան հասուն չեմ զգում, որ հանդգնեմ... :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Վերջերս Հայաստանում մի դեպք տեղի ունեցավ, որը լրիվ վերաբերվում է այս քննարկմանը։ Խոսքը առանց ձեռքերի և մի ոտնաթաթի ծնված երեխայի մասին է։

Armnewstv.am-ը գրում է.



> Բժշկական սխալի հետևանքը. ծննդատանն առանց ձեռքերի և ոտնաթաթի երեխա է ծնվել
> 
> Առանց վերջույթների ծնված երեխային հղիության շրջանում հետևող բժիշկն ազատվել է աշխատանքից:
> 
> Բժշկական սխալի հետևանքը. ծննդատանն առանց ձեռքերի և ոտնաթաթի երեխա է ծնվել
> Օրվա թոփ թեման կարծես սառը ցնցուղ լիներ: «Մալաթիա» ծննդատանը արտակարգ դեպք է գրանցվել: Ծնվել է առանց ձեռքերի և մեկ ոտքի թաթի երեխա: Փոքրիկը լույս աշխարհ է եկել կեսարյան հատումով: Լուրերի համաձայն` ծնողները երեխայի արատի մասին չեն իմացել: Արմնյուզի նկարահանող խումբը եղավ «Մալաթիա» բժշկական կենտրոնում: Այստեղ մեզ չէին սպասում: 
> 
> Հիպոկրատի երդում են տվել` ոչինչ չեն լսել ու չեն տեսել: Բուժգծով փոխտնօրենին մեր ներկայությունն ու հարցերը զայրացնում են: Ոչ հերքում, ոչ էլ հաստատում է մամուլում շրջանառվող լուրերը: Փոխարենն առաջարկում է հանրապետության դատախազի կնիքով գրություն ներկայացնել` այդ դեպքում միայն կխոսեն: Հոկտեմբերի 23-ին ծնված երեխայի խնդիրը բժիշկները նկատել են միան վիրահատության ընթացքում: Կինն ունեցել է երկեղջյուր արգանդ և պտուղը եղել է անհարմար դիրքով: Սա մասնագետների գործը հղիության ընթացքում դժվարացրել է, բայց արատը տեսնել այնուամենայնիվ հնարավոր էր: Վստահեցնում է հանրապետության գլխավոր մանկաբարձ-գինեկոլոգը: 
> 
> Ստորին կամ վերին վերջույթների բացակայությունը հազվադեպ հանդիպող արատ է: Հղիության ընթացքում, երբ պտուղը լինում է անհարմար դիրքով, վերջույթները ծալվում են կրծքավանդակի վրա և մայրն էլ այտուցված կամ գիրացած է, նման խնդիր կարող է առաջանալ: Կատարվածը դիտավորյալ չի եղել և գործ հարուցելու կարիք չկա: Նկատում է գլխավոր գինեկոլոգը: Սխալ ախտորոշման ու անուշադրության պատճառով հղիության ընթացքին հետևող բժշկուհին աշխատանքից ազատվել է:


Ծնողները հրաժարվել են երեխայից, նրան թողելով ծննդատանը։
Մի երրորդ անձ, Անի Քոչար անունով (անունը ծանոթ է, բայց չգիտեմ ով է), ֆեյսբուքյան իր էջում պատրաստակամություն է հայտնել որդեգրել նրան։

Հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքները։

----------


## Chuk

> Վերջերս Հայաստանում մի դեպք տեղի ունեցավ, որը լրիվ վերաբերվում է այս քննարկմանը։ Խոսքը առանց ձեռքերի և մի ոտնաթաթի ծնված երեխայի մասին է։
> 
> Armnewstv.am-ը գրում է.
> 
> 
> Ծնողները հրաժարվել են երեխայից, նրան թողելով ծննդատանը։
> Մի երրորդ անձ, Անի Քոչար անունով (անունը ծանոթ է, բայց չգիտեմ ով է), ֆեյսբուքյան իր էջում պատրաստակամություն է հայտնել որդեգրել նրան։
> 
> Հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքները։


Անի Քոչարին սուբյեկտիվորեն չեմ վստահում  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.11.2014), Աթեիստ (07.11.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անի Քոչարին սուբյեկտիվորեն չեմ վստահում


Իսկ ես օբյեկտիվորեն չեմ վստահում  :Jpit: 

Էս պատմության մեջ տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե բժիշկն ինչով էր մեղավոր:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.11.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իսկ ես օբյեկտիվորեն չեմ վստահում 
> 
> Էս պատմության մեջ տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե բժիշկն ինչով էր մեղավոր:


Ասվում ա՝ նրանով, որ էխոյի ժամանակ չէր տեսել, որ զարգացող պտուղը նման լուրջ խնդիր ունի։ Ու դոպլեր անել չէր տվել, որի ժամանակ անհնարին ա, որ չերևա։

Ու որ եթե նախօրոք տեսներ՝ հղիությունը կկարողանային ընդհատել։

----------

Ariadna (07.11.2014)

----------


## boooooooom

> Ասվում ա՝ նրանով, որ էխոյի ժամանակ չէր տեսել, որ զարգացող պտուղը նման լուրջ խնդիր ունի։ Ու դոպլեր անել չէր տվել, որի ժամանակ անհնարին ա, որ չերևա։
> 
> Ու որ եթե նախօրոք տեսներ՝ հղիությունը կկարողանային ընդհատել։


Մալաթիա բկ? :Bad:  Հուսով եմ, որ դա հենց այն նույն բժշկուհին է, որ մեզ "սպասարկեց" 8 տարի առաջ։ Էսօրվա պես հիշում եմ, թե  ինչպես, առանց էկրանին նայելու, անգիր արած տեքստը ասեց (հեսա ձեռքերը, հեսա ոտքերը, հեսա գլուխը) ու անցավ իրեն ավելի հետաքրքիր փողային հարցերին։ Այնինչ երեխան ծնվեց բռունցքիս մեծության գոյաթյությամբ մեջքի վրա։ Մեզ շտապեցին հանգստացնել, թե դա ճարպագունդ է և փոքրիկ վիրահատությունից հետո,սպի էլ անգամ չի մնա և այդ ընթացքում ստորագրել տվեցին մի փաստաթուղթ, որով մենք հաստատում ենք, թե ծնվել է առողջ երեխա։Դուրս գրվելու հաջորդ օրը երեխային տարանք 3-րդ մանկական հիվանդանոց, որտեղ բժիշկը մի հայացք գցելով, ասաց, որ անգամ ուսանողը կտեսներ, որ գործ ունեն  spina bifida-ի հետ։ Դրանից հետո վիրահատություններ, դժվար օրեր, և էլ ժամանակ չեղավ սոնոգրաֆիայի բժշկուհով զբաղվելու։
Չնայած տարիներ անց  չգիտեմ բողոքեմ, թե շնորհակալ լինեմ բախտից, որ բժշկուհին չի նկատել երեխայի խնդիրը, որովհետև աղջիկաս շատ եմ սիրում, և չէի ցանկանա, որ նրան ապրելու շանսից զրկած լինեինք տարիներ առաջ (անգամ բոլոր այն դժվարություններով հանդերձ, որոնք եղել են, կան, ու ցավոք դեռ կլինեն մեր կյանքում)

----------

CactuSoul (12.02.2015), Sambitbaba (07.11.2014), Աթեիստ (07.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.11.2014), Տրիբուն (07.11.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես էլ ունեմ հենց այդ խնդիրը, երկեղջյուր արգանդ։ Դրա համար ինձ բազամիցս են ուղարկել էխո-ների, դոպլերը պարտադիր։ Ու անընդհատ հսկողության տակ եմ եղել։ Բայց ասեմ, որ մի քանի անգամ էխոն իսկապես ցույց է տվել երեխայի կծկված դիրք, ու ես որ տեսնում էի, երեխես ոնց ա էդ նեղ հատվածում ճխլված, վատանում էի։ 
Սխալ են արել, որ դոպլեր չեն ուղարկել։ Էդ հաստատ։ Բայց դե հնարավոր, ա դոպլերով էլ չերևար։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «ժամանակին ընդհատել»: Նման արատները հղիության բավական ուծ ժամկետներում են երևում, ու հղիության ընդհատում կոչեցյալը տեղի ա ունենում արհեստականորեն առաջացրած ծննդաբերության տեսքով, ինչը, ի դեպ, շատ ավելի բարդ ա ընթանում, քան իսկական ծննդաբերությունը: 

Ես ստեղ բժշկին չեմ արդարացնում, մանավանդ որ գիտեմ, թե սոնոգրաֆիստներն ինչ որակի են: Բայց մի քիչ խնդալու ա էլի բժշկին մեղադրել նրա համար, որ իր արգանդում առանց ձեռ ու ոտի երեխա ա ձևավորվել:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.11.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բյուր բայց ո՞վ ասեց, բժշկին պտղի ձևավորման սպեցիֆիկայի մեջ են մեղադրում։
Ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում՝ եթե էխոյով չպետք ա տեսնի, որ վերջույթ չունի երեխեն, էդ պրոցեդուրան անում են որ ի՞նչ անեն։
Հենա թող իրա տատու պես ձեռով փորը բզբզի պրծնի։
Ու մի ասեք ինձ որ հնարավոր ա չտեսնել դա։ Նենց չի որ ճկույթ մատի կեսը չի եղել։ Մարդը ուսից սկսած վերջույթ չունի։

----------

boooooooom (07.11.2014), Sambitbaba (07.11.2014), Տրիբուն (07.11.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժող, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «ժամանակին ընդհատել»: Նման արատները հղիության բավական ուծ ժամկետներում են երևում, ու հղիության ընդհատում կոչեցյալը տեղի ա ունենում արհեստականորեն առաջացրած ծննդաբերության տեսքով, ինչը, ի դեպ, շատ ավելի բարդ ա ընթանում, քան իսկական ծննդաբերությունը: 
> 
> Ես ստեղ բժշկին չեմ արդարացնում, մանավանդ որ գիտեմ, թե սոնոգրաֆիստներն ինչ որակի են: Բայց մի քիչ խնդալու ա էլի բժշկին մեղադրել նրա համար, որ իր արգանդում առանց ձեռ ու ոտի երեխա ա ձևավորվել:


Ինչ վերաբերում ա հղիությունն ընդհատելը բարդ լինենուն, դա հաստատ ավելի բարդ չի, քան կիսատ երեխա ունենալն ու պահելը կամ աստված գիտի ինչի միջով անցնելով՝ մանկատուն տալը:
Քո մոտ երևի ռեֆլեկտիվ ա բժշկին պաշտպանելը, /որտև թեև ասում ես, որ չես արդարացնում, իրականում լավ էլ արդարացնում ես/ բայց սա էդ դեպքը չի:

Իսկ սպայնա բիֆիդան չտեսնելն էս լուսավոր դարում էլի հանցագործություն ա: Արյան տեստ գոյություն ունի /AFB(ալֆա-ֆետոպրոտեին)  մակարդակ ստուգող/, որի պատասխանը հստակ ցույց ա տալիս, որ դրա վտանգը կա ու բժիշկը ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ ա էդ դեպքում մանրազնին դոպլեր անել՝ հատուկ սպայնա բիֆիդան տեսնելու համար: Ու դա կարելի անել բավականին շուտ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր բայց ո՞վ ասեց, բժշկին պտղի ձևավորման սպեցիֆիկայի մեջ են մեղադրում։
> Ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում՝ եթե էխոյով չպետք ա տեսնի, որ վերջույթ չունի երեխեն, էդ պրոցեդուրան անում են որ ի՞նչ անեն։
> Հենա թող իրա տատու պես ձեռով փորը բզբզի պրծնի։
> Ու մի ասեք ինձ որ հնարավոր ա չտեսնել դա։ Նենց չի որ ճկույթ մատի կեսը չի եղել։ Մարդը ուսից սկսած վերջույթ չունի։


Գալ, տեսականորեն բժշկական ոչ մի մեթոդ ոչ մի արատ հարյուր տոկոսով չի հայտնաբերում: Ինչքան էլ ակնհայտ արատ լինի, ինչքան էլ կրթված ու հզոր բժիշկ լինի, մեկ ա, ամեն մեթոդի դեպքում կա որոշակի հավանականություն, որ բաց ա թողնելու խնդիրը: Ինչ խոսք, տվյալ դեպքում գործ ունենք անգրագետ բժշկի ու (ով գիտի) ոչ էնքան հաջող էխո ապարատի հետ, ինչի դեպքում էդ հավանականությունը կտրուկ մեծանում ա: Բայց կրկնում եմ. նույնիսկ ամենապրոֆեսիոնալը կարա բաց թողնի, ու չի կարելի միանգամից բժշկի դեմքին թռնել:



> Ինչ վերաբերում ա հղիությունն ընդհատելը բարդ լինենուն, դա հաստատ ավելի բարդ չի, քան կիսատ երեխա ունենալն ու պահելը կամ աստված գիտի ինչի միջով անցնելով՝ մանկատուն տալը:
> Քո մոտ երևի ռեֆլեկտիվ ա բժշկին պաշտպանելը, /որտև թեև ասում ես, որ չես արդարացնում, իրականում լավ էլ արդարացնում ես/ բայց սա էդ դեպքը չի:
> 
> Իսկ սպայնա բիֆիդան չտեսնելն էս լուսավոր դարում էլի հանցագործություն ա: Արյան տեստ գոյություն ունի /AFB(ալֆա-ֆետոպրոտեին)  մակարդակ ստուգող/, որի պատասխանը հստակ ցույց ա տալիս, որ դրա վտանգը կա ու բժիշկը ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ ա էդ դեպքում մանրազնին դոպլեր անել՝ հատուկ սպայնա բիֆիդան տեսնելու համար: Ու դա կարելի անել բավականին շուտ:


Էստեղ էլ ես հղիությունն ընդհատելը չեմ համեմատում երեխային պահել-մեծացնելու հետ, այլ համեմատում եմ ծննդաբերելու ընթացքի հետ: Տվյալ դեպքում ծննդաբերության ընթացքը շատ ավելի հեշտ պրոցես ա, քան վաղաժամ ընդհատումը: Ու բացարձակապես տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում վաղաժամ ընդհատման ու ծննդաբերության միջև, եթե ծնողները, մեկ ա, հրաժարվելու էին երեխայից, լինի կենդանի, թե մեռած: Վաղաժամ հայտնաբերելու ու ընդհատելու դեպքում.
1. Կինն անցնելու էր ոչ ֆիզիոլոգիական պրոցեսով
2. Ավելի շատ էր տանջվելու, քան իսկական ծննդաբերության ժամանակ (չնայած ոնց որ կեսարյան են արել, հա՞)
3. Երեխային սպանելու էին (չեմ հասկանում՝ էս ծնողներն ուզում էին մի քանի շաբաթ շուտ իմանալ, որ հանգիստ սրտով սպանեի՞ն)

Ինչ վերաբերում ա սպինա բիֆիդային, ապա նախ ալֆա-ֆետոպրոտեինը զանազան տարբեր պատճառներով կարա բարձրանա: Երկրորդ, էլի ինչպես ցանկացած հետազոտության մեթոդ կեղծ դրական/կեղծ բացասականի հավանականություն կա: Ստեղ ուրիշ հարց կա. Հայաստանում հղիների մոտ ալֆա-ֆետոպրոտեին ստուգելը պարտադիր պրոտոկոլի մեջ մտնու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հղիների կոնսուլտացիաների էխո սենյակները ոնց որ ակնթարթային լուսանկարման սենյակներ լինեն։ Նորմալ էխո չեն անում, նենց, որ մտնելդ ու դուրս գալդ չես նկատում։

----------

boooooooom (07.11.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> *Ու բացարձակապես տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում վաղաժամ ընդհատման ու ծննդաբերության միջև, եթե ծնողները, մեկ ա, հրաժարվելու էին երեխայից, լինի կենդանի, թե մեռած:* Վաղաժամ հայտնաբերելու ու ընդհատելու դեպքում.
> 1. Կինն անցնելու էր ոչ ֆիզիոլոգիական պրոցեսով
> 2. Ավելի շատ էր տանջվելու, քան իսկական ծննդաբերության ժամանակ (չնայած ոնց որ կեսարյան են արել, հա՞)
> 3. Երեխային սպանելու էին (չեմ հասկանում՝ էս ծնողներն ուզում էին մի քանի շաբաթ շուտ իմանալ, որ հանգիստ սրտով սպանեի՞ն)


Այս դեպքում չափազանց կարևոր էր վաղաժամ ընդհատելը` թեկուզև մեկ պատճառի` հոգեբանական գործոնի պատճառով, որը ամբողջ կյանքում արդեն հետք կթողնի մոր մոտ: 
Սպանելու մասին տվյալ դեպքում խոսք չի կարող լինել, հասկանալի պատճառով:

----------


## Vaio

> Հղիների կոնսուլտացիաների էխո սենյակները ոնց որ ակնթարթային լուսանկարման սենյակներ լինեն։ Նորմալ էխո չեն անում, նենց, որ մտնելդ ու դուրս գալդ չես նկատում։


Էտպիսի որոշ ծննդատներ կան, որ Ձեր ասացովա, ցավոք, հնարավորա, որ այս ցավալի դեպքնելա դրա պատճառով, այսինքն` առանց նորմալ հետազոտելու:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ թվում է արատավոր երեխան այդքան մեծ դժբախտություն չի, ինչքան որ մեր վերաբերմունքն է երևույթի նկատմամբ։
Սույն պրոբլեմի նկատմամբ մեր ծանր ու տառապալից վերաբերմունքը մեզ ոչ մի օգուտ չի տալիս, հիվանդի կամ արատավոր երեխայի վիճակը չի թեթևացնում (ճիշտ հակառակը), ընդհամենը ցուցադրում է, թե ինչքան անճար ու թշվառ ենք մենք… կամ մեր պետությունը։ Ի՞նչ տարբերություն։
Մեզ մոտ դուդուկն ու ողբը մի հատ արմատական պատճառ ունեն` փող ու հնարավորություն։ Որ հաշմանդամների թոշակը գրոշներ չլիներ ու հաշմանդամների հնարավորությունները այդքան սահմանափակ չլինեին, ապա ծնողները այդքան լացուկոծ ու հիսթերիա չէին սարքի հաշմանդամ երեխայի ծնվելու կապակցությամբ։
Ամեն դեպքում արատավոր երեխայից հրաժարվելը իմ տրամաբանությամբ մոտավորապես նույնն է, ինչ ասենք ծանր հիվանդ հարազատին գնդակահարելը կամ թունավորելը։ 
ԱՄՆ–ում շատ հարուստներ որդեգրում են հաշմանդամ երեխաների։ Դա համ մարդկային է, համ էլ ֆինանսապես ձեռնտու` պետությունը հարկային լուրջ արտոնություններ է տալիս որդեգրողին։  Ու իրենք էլ շատ ինքնագոհ դեմքերով իրենց երեխաների հետ ճանապարհորդում են, ասենք սայլակներով, տարբեր հարմարանքներով… դա նրանց համար հաճելի է։ Որոշ արատավոր երեխաներ էլ նման ծնողներ ունենալով կարգին հաջողությունների են հասնում… 
Երևի մենք էլ որ փոքրոգի չլինեինք, կարգին պետություն կունենայինք… էհ, ինչ եմ ասում… ուրիշ բան էի ուզում ասել…

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինձ թվում է արատավոր երեխան այդքան մեծ դժբախտություն չի, ինչքան որ մեր վերաբերմունքն է երևույթի նկատմամբ։
> Սույն պրոբլեմի նկատմամբ մեր ծանր ու տառապալից վերաբերմունքը մեզ ոչ մի օգուտ չի տալիս, հիվանդի կամ արատավոր երեխայի վիճակը չի թեթևացնում (ճիշտ հակառակը), ընդհամենը ցուցադրում է, թե ինչքան անճար ու թշվառ ենք մենք… կամ մեր պետությունը։ Ի՞նչ տարբերություն։
> Մեզ մոտ դուդուկն ու ողբը մի հատ արմատական պատճառ ունեն` փող ու հնարավորություն։ Որ հաշմանդամների թոշակը գրոշներ չլիներ ու հաշմանդամների հնարավորությունները այդքան սահմանափակ չլինեին, ապա ծնողները այդքան լացուկոծ ու հիսթերիա չէին սարքի հաշմանդամ երեխայի ծնվելու կապակցությամբ։
> Ամեն դեպքում արատավոր երեխայից հրաժարվելը իմ տրամաբանությամբ մոտավորապես նույնն է, ինչ ասենք ծանր հիվանդ հարազատին գնդակահարելը կամ թունավորելը։ 
> ԱՄՆ–ում շատ հարուստներ որդեգրում են հաշմանդամ երեխաների։ Դա համ մարդկային է, համ էլ ֆինանսապես ձեռնտու` պետությունը հարկային լուրջ արտոնություններ է տալիս որդեգրողին։  Ու իրենք էլ շատ ինքնագոհ դեմքերով իրենց երեխաների հետ ճանապարհորդում են, ասենք սայլակներով, տարբեր հարմարանքներով… դա նրանց համար հաճելի է։ Որոշ արատավոր երեխաներ էլ նման ծնողներ ունենալով կարգին հաջողությունների են հասնում… 
> Երևի մենք էլ որ փոքրոգի չլինեինք, կարգին պետություն կունենայինք… էհ, ինչ եմ ասում… ուրիշ բան էի ուզում ասել…



Սկսեմ մի սև անեկդոտով։
Երեխեն ասում ա. 
- Մամ, մամ, կոնֆետ եմ ուզում։ 
- Ուզում ես, վերցրա։
- Բայց ես ձեռք չունեմ։
- Ձեռք չկա, կոնֆետ չկա։

Առանց ձեռքերի մարդը որ ինչ որ բան չի կարում վերցնի, դրա պատճառը մեր վերաբերմունքը չի, այլ հենց ձեռքերի բացակայությունը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սկսեմ մի սև անեկդոտով։
> Երեխեն ասում ա. 
> - Մամ, մամ, կոնֆետ եմ ուզում։ 
> - Ուզում ես, վերցրա։
> - Բայց ես ձեռք չունեմ։
> - Ձեռք չկա, կոնֆետ չկա։
> 
> Առանց ձեռքերի մարդը որ ինչ որ բան չի կարում վերցնի, դրա պատճառը մեր վերաբերմունքը չի, այլ հենց ձեռքերի բացակայությունը։


Անեկդոտիդ օրինակով շարունակեմ: Ստեղ վերջնական նպատակը կոնֆետ ստանալն ա, չէ՞: 
Նայի, վերաբերմունքն էստեղ ձեռք չունեցողին կոնֆետ չտալն ա: Բայց նորմալ վերաբերմունքի դեպքում տալիս ես կոնֆետ, ու ձեռք չունեցող երեխան ուտում ա էնքան կոնֆետ, ինչքան ունեցողը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Անեկդոտիդ օրինակով շարունակեմ: Ստեղ վերջնական նպատակը կոնֆետ ստանալն ա, չէ՞: 
> Նայի, վերաբերմունքն էստեղ ձեռք չունեցողին կոնֆետ չտալն ա: Բայց նորմալ վերաբերմունքի դեպքում տալիս ես կոնֆետ, ու ձեռք չունեցող երեխան ուտում ա էնքան կոնֆետ, ինչքան ունեցողը:



Դե մի հատ էլ անեկդոտ պատմեմ։
Քնելուց առաջ մայրն ուզում ա երեխային տանի զուգարան, երեխեն կպած պնդում ա, որ տատը տանի։
Հարցնում են պատճառը, ասում ա. «տատիկի ձեռքերը դողում են»։

1. Ամեն ինչ չի կարելի ա խնդրել անեն։
2. Ամեն պահի չի որ կարելի ա խնդրել անեն։

Ուզես, չուզես հաշմանդամը տարբերվելու ա լիարժեք ֆիզիոլոգիայով մարդուց։ Ու երբ ծնողները հրաժարվելու որոշում են կայացնում, հենց էդ ա հաշվի առնվում. կարո՞ղ են արդյոք նրանք ապահովել նման երեխայի հնարավորինս լիարժեք կյանքը, թե՞ ոչ։

Դու Եվրոպաներ տեսած մարդ ես, ինձանից լավ գիտես թե ես երկիրը ինչ աստիճանի հարմարեցված չի հաշմանդամներին։ Եթե Եվրոպայում հաշմանդամը կարա մի հատ ինքնագնաց կալյասկայով սաղ քաղաքը ֆռռա, մեր մոտ սկի մի փողոց չի կարա անցնի։ Էդ ամբողջ բեռը ծնողների ու բարեկամների վրայա մնում։ Ի՞նչ կարա անի էս հարցում մենակ վերաբերմունքի փոփոխությունը։

Մեր մոտ լիքը հարցերում հասարակության ու պետության մոտեցումները տարբերվում են։ Էս հարցում առաջին հերթին պետք ա պետական ճիշտ մոտեցում։ Սովետից մնացած մայթեր ու անցումներ են։ Արտասահմանցիք գալիս ես հետսովետական երկրներ, գիտեն, թե ստեղ հաշմանդամներ չկան, որտև վերջիններս տնից դուրս գալու ձև չունեն։

----------

Cassiopeia (09.11.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արտ, մենք նույն բանի մասին խոսում ենք, ուղղակի տարբեր տեսանկյուններից: Ինձ թվում ա՝ երկուսս էլ համաձայն ենք, որ սա արդյունք ա նրա, որ պետական ճիշտ մոտեցում չկա: Բայց մեր տարաձայնությունը երևի էնտեղ ա, որ կոնկրետ ես կարծում եմ, որ պետական ճիշտ մոտեցում չկա, որովհետև հասարակական ճիշտ վերաբերմունք չկա: Հասարակական վերաբերմունքը ոչ էնքան պահել չկարողանալն ա, այլ որ անձեռ-անոտ, հաշմանդամ երեխան «ճիշտ» երեխա չի, ամոթ ա բերում ընտանիքին: Դրա համար եթե նույնիսկ ընտրում են պահել, ծանոթ-բարեկամների աչքից հեռու են պահում, որ հանկարծ մարդ չիմանա:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.11.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba



----------


## Sambitbaba



----------

Մուշու (11.11.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, մենք նույն բանի մասին խոսում ենք, ուղղակի տարբեր տեսանկյուններից: Ինձ թվում ա՝ երկուսս էլ համաձայն ենք, որ սա արդյունք ա նրա, որ պետական ճիշտ մոտեցում չկա: Բայց մեր տարաձայնությունը երևի էնտեղ ա, որ կոնկրետ ես կարծում եմ, որ պետական ճիշտ մոտեցում չկա, որովհետև հասարակական ճիշտ վերաբերմունք չկա: *Հասարակական վերաբերմունքը ոչ էնքան պահել չկարողանալն ա, այլ որ անձեռ-անոտ, հաշմանդամ երեխան «ճիշտ» երեխա չի, ամոթ ա բերում ընտանիքին:* Դրա համար եթե նույնիսկ ընտրում են պահել, ծանոթ-բարեկամների աչքից հեռու են պահում, որ հանկարծ մարդ չիմանա:


Էս ընդգծվածի համար բան չեմ կարա ասեմ. մեկը ես որ հրաժարվեմ, կհրաժարվեմ հենց սպասվող դժվարությունների պատճառով, որտև թքած ունեմ անգրագետ հասարակության ու նրա կարծիքի վրա։ Իսկ դժվարությունները սաղ պայմանավորված են պետական սխալ մոտեցմամբ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սամ, լավ վիդեոներ ես դրել, ես էդ տղուն վաղուց գիտեմ, իրա գլխավոր դերակատարմամբ մի շատ լավ կարճամետրաժ *ֆիլմ* էլ կա։ Բայց էս թեմայում իմ արած ցանկացած գրառում վերաբերում ա Հայաստանին։ Ինչը չի կարելի ասել ոչ տեղադրածդ վիդեոների, ոչ նմանատիպ «հեփփի էնդ»-ով ցանկացած այլ սյուժեի մասին։

Եթե պտի ընդհանրապես մարդկային արժեքներից ու Հայաստանի համար ուտոպիստական բաներից խոսանք, նախօրոք զգուշացրեք, ես թեմայից հեռու մնամ։

Խոստանում եմ, ես էլ որ մի քանի տարի ապրեմ մարդկային պայմաններում, ես էլ սկսեմ մարդկային արժեքներից փիլիսոփայել։
Էս պահին սա գոյատևել ա, ջունգլիներ, որտեղ ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա վաղվա օրվա մեջ։ Կարծում եմ ակնհայտ ա, որ էս պայմաններում աբսուրդ ա նման արժեքներից խոսելը։

----------

My World My Space (10.11.2014), Արէա (09.11.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե մի հատ էլ անեկդոտ պատմեմ։
> Քնելուց առաջ մայրն ուզում ա երեխային տանի զուգարան, երեխեն կպած պնդում ա, որ տատը տանի։
> Հարցնում են պատճառը, ասում ա. «տատիկի ձեռքերը դողում են»։
> 
> 1. Ամեն ինչ չի կարելի ա խնդրել անեն։
> 2. Ամեն պահի չի որ կարելի ա խնդրել անեն։
> 
> Ուզես, չուզես հաշմանդամը տարբերվելու ա լիարժեք ֆիզիոլոգիայով մարդուց։ Ու երբ ծնողները հրաժարվելու որոշում են կայացնում, հենց էդ ա հաշվի առնվում. կարո՞ղ են արդյոք նրանք ապահովել նման երեխայի հնարավորինս լիարժեք կյանքը, թե՞ ոչ։
> 
> ...


Ապեր, քո անեկդոտները ընդհամենը արտահայտում են քո վերաբերմունքը տվյալ խնդրին, որով դու ցույց ես տալիս, որ դու հեռու ես տվյալ խնդրից, դու ձեռքեր ունես ու քո շրջապատում բոլորը ձեռքեր ունեն, իսկ ով ձեռքեր չունի, դա իր պրոբլեմն է։ 
Վայրի կապիտալիստական Նահանգներում ամեն ինչ արել են, որպեսզի հաշմանդամների ու ոչ հաշմանդամենրի տարբերությունները հասցնեն մինիմալի ու մնացորդն էլ չեզոքացնեն ասենք ֆինանսական օժանդակությամբ։ Դու մի քիչ մտածիր, տեսնես այն մարդիկ, որ հաշմանդամների համար հնարավորություններ են ստեղծել ու մեկ էլ այն մարդիկ, որոնք հաշմանդամներ են, արդյո՞ք ինչ–որ իմաստ կտեսնեն քո անեկդոտների մեջ։ Թե՞ դու կարծում ես, դրանք բոլորը հիմարներ են։ 
Դրա համար էլ շատ հայեր, այդ թվում ես` համարում ենք, որ Նահանգները ավելի լավ երկիր է, քան թե Հայաստանը, ու ապրում են Նահանգներում ու վճարում են հարկեր Նահանգներին։  Հիմա վաղը եթե ես մեքենայի տակ ընկնեմ ու դառնամ հաշմանդամ, ապա կստանամ շատ ավելին, քան թե սև անեկդոտներն են։ 
Ամեն ինչ սկսվում է վերաբերմունքից։
Նույն պատճառներով, իշխանավորները թալանում են բյուջեն ու չեն մտածում այն մարդկանց մասին, որոնք  բյուջեն թալանելու հնարավորություն չունեն։ 
Չկա իշխանություն` չկա թալանելու հնարավորություն։ Տես ինչ նման է` ձեռք չկա, կոնֆետ չկա։

----------

Աթեիստ (09.11.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապեր, քո անեկդոտները ընդհամենը արտահայտում են քո վերաբերմունքը տվյալ խնդրին, որով դու ցույց ես տալիս, որ դու հեռու ես տվյալ խնդրից, դու ձեռքեր ունես ու քո շրջապատում բոլորը ձեռքեր ունեն, իսկ ով ձեռքեր չունի, դա իր պրոբլեմն է։ 
> Վայրի կապիտալիստական Նահանգներում ամեն ինչ արել են, որպեսզի հաշմանդամների ու ոչ հաշմանդամենրի տարբերությունները հասցնեն մինիմալի ու մնացորդն էլ չեզոքացնեն ասենք ֆինանսական օժանդակությամբ։ Դու մի քիչ մտածիր, տեսնես այն մարդիկ, որ հաշմանդամների համար հնարավորություններ են ստեղծել ու մեկ էլ այն մարդիկ, որոնք հաշմանդամներ են, արդյո՞ք ինչ–որ իմաստ կտեսնեն քո անեկդոտների մեջ։ Թե՞ դու կարծում ես, դրանք բոլորը հիմարներ են։ 
> Դրա համար էլ շատ հայեր, այդ թվում ես` համարում ենք, որ Նահանգները ավելի լավ երկիր է, քան թե Հայաստանը, ու ապրում են Նահանգներում ու վճարում են հարկեր Նահանգներին։  Հիմա վաղը եթե ես մեքենայի տակ ընկնեմ ու դառնամ հաշմանդամ, ապա կստանամ շատ ավելին, քան թե սև անեկդոտներն են։ 
> Ամեն ինչ սկսվում է վերաբերմունքից։
> Նույն պատճառներով, իշխանավորները թալանում են բյուջեն ու չեն մտածում այն մարդկանց մասին, որոնք  բյուջեն թալանելու հնարավորություն չունեն։ 
> Չկա իշխանություն` չկա թալանելու հնարավորություն։ Տես ինչ նման է` ձեռք չկա, կոնֆետ չկա։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ (վերջին գրառումս վկա)։ Հիմի էսօր փաստացի ես հաշմանդամի նման մի բան եմ, ուզում եմ գնեմ ես «երկրից» նույն ԱՄՆ, դու էլ լավ վերաբերմունք ունես հաշմանդամների հանդեպ, մի բանով օգնի, ես էլ ինձ մարդ զգամ, մինիմումի հասցնենք մեր տարբերությունը։
Որտև եթե ե՛ս վաղը մեքենայի տակ ընկնեմ, ընտանիքս կմնա առանց տանիք, իսկ ես հավանաբար մի հատ ձեռնափայտ էլ չեմ ստանա։ Միակ օգուտս կլնի էն, որ թեմատիկ անեկդոտներիս պաշարը կհարստանա։

Էլի գալիս ենք նրան, որ նախօրոք նշվի ինչ ենք քննարկում. եթե ԵՐԿԻՐ, ես փաս, ես դա չեմ տեսել, քննարկելու բան չունեմ, եթե Հայաստան, ապա իմ մոտեցումը ճիշտ ա։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ (վերջին գրառումս վկա)։ Հիմի էսօր փաստացի ես հաշմանդամի նման մի բան եմ, ուզում եմ գնեմ ես «երկրից» նույն ԱՄՆ, դու էլ լավ վերաբերմունք ունես հաշմանդամների հանդեպ, մի բանով օգնի, ես էլ ինձ մարդ զգամ, մինիմումի հասցնենք մեր տարբերությունը։
> Որտև եթե ե՛ս վաղը մեքենայի տակ ընկնեմ, ընտանիքս կմնա առանց տանիք, իսկ ես հավանաբար մի հատ ձեռնափայտ էլ չեմ ստանա։ Միակ օգուտս կլնի էն, որ թեմատիկ անեկդոտներիս պաշարը կհարստանա։
> 
> Էլի գալիս ենք նրան, որ նախօրոք նշվի ինչ ենք քննարկում. եթե ԵՐԿԻՐ, ես փաս, ես դա չեմ տեսել, քննարկելու բան չունեմ, եթե Հայաստան, ապա իմ մոտեցումը ճիշտ ա։


Քննարկում ենք Հայաստան։ Ես ընդհամենը ակնարկներ եմ անում, թե ինչ են անում զարգացած երկրներում խելոք մարդիկ և ինչու։ Հայաստանում սույն մոտեցումները ընդհամենը խթանում են Հայաստանի դատարկվելն ու աղքատացումը։ Հետևաբար կարելի է մոտեցումները վերանայել։ Բայց դե մոտեցումները վերանայելու համար մարդիկ պետք է կարողանան մտածել ու ճիշտ սահմանել խնդիրները։ Իսկ այդպիսի մարդիկ, կարծես թե Հայաստանում այդքան էլ շատ չեն։ Դա է դժբախտությունը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարդացի, վատացա:

Էս դեպքից շատ լավ երևում ա, որ Հայաստանում սենց հարցերն ավելի շատ մշակութային են, քան սոցիալական:

----------

boooooooom (06.02.2015), Mephistopheles (06.02.2015), Ուլուանա (06.02.2015), Տրիբուն (06.02.2015)

----------


## Alphaone

Մեր Ռուբին էլ էս մասին գրել ա ...  :Sad: 
http://disabilityinfo.am/6378

----------

laro (09.02.2015), Աթեիստ (07.02.2015)

----------


## boooooooom

Ցանկացած էակ ստեղծվելուց հետո, պետք է ապրի այն կյանքով, որով կարող է ապրել։ Ու էդ էակին ստեղծողը պիտի ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆԱՏՈՒ լինի իր ստեղծածի համար և իր ուժերին համապատասխան ստեղծի որոշակի պայմաններ իր ստեղծած էակի համար։ ԵՒ հասարակությունը պիտի "դաստիարակի" գլուխ պահողներին։ Ոչ մի ձևով չեմ ընդունի այն մարդու մտածելակերպը,  ով ունի իր ստեղծածին պահելու հնարավորություն, բայց իր պարտքը փոխանցում է այլ մարդկանց, որոնք ավելի պակաս պարտավոր են հոգ տանել իր ստեղծած էակի համար։ Այլ հարց է երբ մարդը իրոք ֆինանսապես, հոգեպես և ֆիզիկապես բավարար կարողություններ չունի (ոնց որ, "մեկը լինի իրան պահի" վիճակը) ։ Բայց դե վերջին տիպի մարդկանց էլ պիտի բացատրվի, որ մյուս անգամ երեխա ստեղծելուց  առաջ մի հատ "կշեռքի վրա կանգնեն", ստուգեն իրենց "քաշը" և երեխա ստեղծեն երբ պատրաստ կլինեն իրենց վրա վերցնել ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունը։

----------

CactuSoul (12.02.2015)

----------


## Մովսես

Հետաքրքիր է որ ոչ մեկ չի խոսում այդ փաստի մասին, որ այդ «հայ» կինը երեխա էր ունեցել օտար մարդուց ու որ միգուցե Աստված իրեն պատժում էր իր արածի համար: Հիմա այդ օտար տղամարդն աշխարհով մեկ կեղծ բաներ է տարածում հայերի մասին ու մեր ազգի անունը քցում, այդ կինն իր ազգը դավաճանեց ու դրանով մեր պատիվը պղտորեծ, քանի որ իր «օտար ասպետը» ինչ ասես կասի մեր մասին, ամոթ իրան, ազգի դավաճան:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Հետաքրքիր է որ ոչ մեկ չի խոսում այդ փաստի մասին, որ այդ «հայ» կինը երեխա էր ունեցել օտար մարդուց ու որ միգուցե Աստված իրեն պատժում էր իր արածի համար: Հիմա այդ օտար տղամարդն աշխարհով մեկ կեղծ բաներ է տարածում հայերի մասին ու մեր ազգի անունը քցում, այդ կինն իր ազգը դավաճանեց ու դրանով մեր պատիվը պղտորեծ, քանի որ իր «օտար ասպետը» ինչ ասես կասի մեր մասին, ամոթ իրան, ազգի դավաճան:


Ազգի դավաճա՞ն: Մարդկային հարաբերություններում ազգը ամենավերջին տեղերից պիտի լինի: Ազգից առաջ կա սեր, հարգանք և այլ մարդկային բարոյական արժեքներ: Ես ավելի շուտ ազգի դավաճան կորակավորեմ էն մարդուն, ով աղբը փողոցի մեջտեղ ա շպրտում:
Չեմ արդարացնում ու չեմ էլ փնովում էդ աղջկան: Ոչ ոք չի կարա թեկուզ խոսքերով նկարագրի էն ամենը, ինչ ինքն էր զգում երեխուց հրաժարվելով ու ինչ հիմա  ա զգում «ազգի» բերանին ծամոն դառնալով: 
Օտարերկրացի ամուսնուն էլ չեմ կարող մեղադրել կամ հակառակը, քանի որ չգիտեմ, որպես հոգատար հայր ա երեխուն վերցրել, թե որպես գումար աշխատելու միջոց: 
Ու ընդհանրապես, ոչ մի կին չի երազում սրտի տակ 9 ամիս կրած երեխային լքել:

----------

boooooooom (13.02.2015), Աթեիստ (13.02.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հետաքրքիր է որ ոչ մեկ չի խոսում այդ փաստի մասին, որ այդ «հայ» կինը երեխա էր ունեցել օտար մարդուց ու որ միգուցե Աստված իրեն պատժում էր իր արածի համար: Հիմա այդ օտար տղամարդն աշխարհով մեկ կեղծ բաներ է տարածում հայերի մասին ու մեր ազգի անունը քցում, այդ կինն իր ազգը դավաճանեց ու դրանով մեր պատիվը պղտորեծ, քանի որ իր «օտար ասպետը» ինչ ասես կասի մեր մասին, ամոթ իրան, ազգի դավաճան:



Հերունի՜ն ո՞նց ա, Հերունի՜ն։

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ես բարբաջանքին լուրջ պատասխանելու չկա։

----------


## Մովսես

> Ազգի դավաճա՞ն: Մարդկային հարաբերություններում ազգը ամենավերջին տեղերից պիտի լինի: Ազգից առաջ կա սեր, հարգանք և այլ մարդկային բարոյական արժեքներ: Ես ավելի շուտ ազգի դավաճան կորակավորեմ էն մարդուն, ով աղբը փողոցի մեջտեղ ա շպրտում:
> Չեմ արդարացնում ու չեմ էլ փնովում էդ աղջկան: Ոչ ոք չի կարա թեկուզ խոսքերով նկարագրի էն ամենը, ինչ ինքն էր զգում երեխուց հրաժարվելով ու ինչ հիմա  ա զգում «ազգի» բերանին ծամոն դառնալով: 
> Օտարերկրացի ամուսնուն էլ չեմ կարող մեղադրել կամ հակառակը, քանի որ չգիտեմ, որպես հոգատար հայր ա երեխուն վերցրել, թե որպես գումար աշխատելու միջոց: 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, ոչ մի կին չի երազում սրտի տակ 9 ամիս կրած երեխային լքել:


Մեր ազգից բան չի մնացել ու ինչ որ թուրքերը մեզ արեցին հարյուր տարի առաջ, այս կինը շարունակում է, քանի որ այդ երեխեքը սովորաբար կորցնում են իրենց հայությունը: Դե այդ դավաճանն իրա ճարը տեսավ:

----------


## Dayana

> Մեր ազգից բան չի մնացել ու ինչ որ թուրքերը մեզ արեցին հարյուր տարի առաջ, այս կինը շարունակում է, քանի որ այդ երեխեքը սովորաբար կորցնում են իրենց հայությունը: Դե այդ դավաճանն իրա ճարը տեսավ:


Մովսես, ինձ թվում ա ժամանակն ա էս թեման փակելու, քանի դեռ ձեզ լուրջ են ընդունում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետաքրքիր է որ ոչ մեկ չի խոսում այդ փաստի մասին, որ այդ «հայ» կինը երեխա էր ունեցել օտար մարդուց ու որ միգուցե Աստված իրեն պատժում էր իր արածի համար: Հիմա այդ օտար տղամարդն աշխարհով մեկ կեղծ բաներ է տարածում հայերի մասին ու մեր ազգի անունը քցում, այդ կինն իր ազգը դավաճանեց ու դրանով մեր պատիվը պղտորեծ, քանի որ իր «օտար ասպետը» ինչ ասես կասի մեր մասին, ամոթ իրան, ազգի դավաճան:


Էս մի վերսիան չէի լսել  :LOL:

----------


## Մովսես

> Մովսես, ինձ թվում ա ժամանակն ա էս թեման փակելու, քանի դեռ ձեզ լուրջ են ընդունում։


Ես սխալ բան այստեղ չեմ ասել: Կարող է ինչ որ ասում եմ մի քիչ կոշտ է, բայց իրականությունից հեռու չի, հայերն աշխարհով մեկ ձուլվում են ու իրենց հայությունը կորցնում են, այդ երեւույթը սպառնում է մեր ազգի ապագան: Ի՞նչ կասես այդ հայ կանանց մասին, որ նստում են ու սպասում են իրենց օտար ասպետին, ով կգա ու իրենց եվրոպաներով ման կտա: Այդ առո՞ղջ մտածելակերպ է:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես սխալ բան այստեղ չեմ ասել: Կարող է ինչ որ ասում եմ մի քիչ կոշտ է, բայց իրականությունից հեռու չի, հայերն աշխարհով մեկ ձուլվում են ու իրենց հայությունը կորցնում են, այդ երեւույթը սպառնում է մեր ազգի ապագան: Ի՞նչ կասես այդ հայ կանանց մասին, որ նստում են ու սպասում են իրենց օտար ասպետին, ով կգա ու իրենց եվրոպաներով ման կտա: Այդ առո՞ղջ մտածելակերպ է:


Կներես, բայց քո ասածն արդեն առողջ չի։

----------

Cassiopeia (13.02.2015), Աթեիստ (13.02.2015)

----------


## Մովսես

> Կներես, բայց քո ասածն արդեն առողջ չի։


Ինչու՞

----------


## Մովսես

> Ավելի ուշ պարզվեց, որ Սեմյուելը *նախկինում ամուսնացած է եղել*: Առաջին ամուսնությունից նա 4 երեխա ունի, *որոնցից մեկը նույնպես Դաունի սինդրոմով է ծնվել*:


http://news.am/arm/news/253505.html


Միամիտ հայ աղջիկ, հասկացա՞ր քո օտար ասպետը ով ա:

----------

